# NF's Favorite Movie (as of 2012)



## martryn (Jan 31, 2012)

Top ten list.  I'll take all the entries, tally up the scores, and we'll have a definitive idea of the top movies enjoyed by forums goers. Your #1 movie will be worth 10 points, #2 movie 9 points, etc.  Results will be posted in a separate thread for discussion.  

Movies only.  No shorts.  No miniseries.  Be specific.  
Saying Lord of the Rings trilogy is three movies.  Saying Star Wars is six.  
If the movie has been remade 800 different times, specify the year (True Grit, for example).
Don't post in here 800 times for no fucking reason, either.  Hard to tally shit if I only have to pay attention to every 3rd post. 

Making Changes
If you're going to edit your list, or make any changes to it whatsoever, be sure to save your original list so I'll know your original rankings.  Tell me about the change in a separate post, detailing what you changed, and link me to your original post.  I'm keeping a running tally, not waiting and tallying up at the end, so I'm not going back to make sure the lists are still the same. 

Failure to comply to these rules will force me to ignore the post, or neg the shit out of you if you're an asshat. 

martryn's list:
1.  Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
2.  Amadeus
3.  Leon: The Professional
4.  SLC Punk!
5.  Princess Mononoke
6.  Inception
7.  The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
8.  The Man Who Knew Too Little
9.  High Fidelity
10. Three Colors: Blue


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

1. The Godfather Part II
2. Lost in Translation
3. Taxi Driver
4. Ikiru
5. Blade Runner
6. No Country For Old Men
7. There Will Be Blood
8. Unforgiven
9. The Thin Red Line
10. Drive

I don't think any of my movies will make it very far :[


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

1) Ichi The Killer 
2) Hana-Bi (Fireworks)
3) The Matrix
4) Scent of a Woman
5) LOTR The Two Towers
6) The Godfather
7) 7 samurai
8) Oldboy
9) Kill Bill Vol 1
10) American History X


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 31, 2012)

This is hard for me, but I'll go with something like. . .

1. The Godfather
2. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
3. Solaris (1972)
4. There Will Be Blood
5. City of God (Cidade de Deus)
6. Pan's Labyrinth
7. Lost in Translation
8. Taxi Driver
9. Oldboy
10. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Bonney (Jan 31, 2012)

1. Once Were Warriors
2. Mad Max (first one)
3. Blade Runner
4. The Godfather Part II
5. Lord of the Rings Return of the King
6. The Castle (Australian comedy movie)
7. The Shawshank redemption
8. Dirty Harry (the self titled first one)
9. Casino
10. IP Man


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2012)

> and we'll have a definitive idea of the top movies enjoyed by forums goers


what for?


----------



## Sine (Jan 31, 2012)

The Godfather II
The Lion King
Taxi Driver
Pans Labyrinth
The Good, The Bad and the Ugly
Drive
Amelie
Raging Bull
The Tree of Life
Roman Holiday


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Like, ever? This is an impossible list to make for me. There are too many movies and I forgot half of them (even the great ones). 

I'll just copy my top Criticker movies:

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World (2010)
Rashomon (1950) 
Yojimbo (1961)
Oldboy (2003)
Seven Samurai (1954)
Away from Her (2006)
Braveheart (1995)
Samurai Saga (1959)
American Psycho (2000)
Army of Darkness (1993)



That doesn't even look half right.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay I guess.

1. Blade Runner
2. A Clockwork Orange
3. Yojimbo
4. M
5. Le Samourai
6. AKIRA
7. Goodfellas
8. Kill Bill
9. The Conversation
10. Fight Club


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

*blah*

Casino Royale (2006)
Titan AE
Oldboy
Star Trek (2009)
Avatar
The Dark Knight
Pulp Fiction
Se7en
Toy Story
Aliens


----------



## Jay Kay (Jan 31, 2012)

My list would probably be something like this:

1. Apocalypse now
2. The Godfather part 1
3. Full metal jacket
4. Pulp fiction
5. Casino
6. 12 monkeys
7. Drive
8. Schindler's list
9. The prestige
10. Ocean's eleven

...would've loved to be able to put "The sword in the stone" (the disney movie) somewhere as well but, eh...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Title of thread, "NF's Favourite Movie"
> 
> Wonders why people are making lists


 Did you not read OP?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you not read OP?



Yeah I edited my post, still think he should add an s to thread title though :A


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe, but the goal is still to find the favorite movie.


----------



## Z (Jan 31, 2012)

1. The Dark Knight
2. Lawrence of Arabia
3. Murder on the Orient Express
4. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl 
5. The Hunchback of Notre Dame (Disney) 
6. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7. To Kill A Mockingbird 
8. Casablanca 
9. Braveheart
10. Batman: Mask of the Phantasm

Not exactly in order, and these are just 10 of my favorite movies. Wanted to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 31, 2012)

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Blade Runner
3. The Hot Spot
4. Pulp Fiction
5. Starship Troopers
6. Short Cuts
7. Zabriskie Point
8. The Big Lebowski
9. Independence Day
10. Jurassic Park


----------



## martryn (Jan 31, 2012)

> what for?



Why not? 



> I'll just copy my top Criticker movies:



I had to use my Criticker list too, but I had to also make some choices as I had too many movies ranked 93. 

Some interesting lists.  Didn't think Blade Runner would be this popular.  Didn't think I'd be the only person to mention the original Star Wars trilogy, either.


----------



## Bart (Jan 31, 2012)

*1.* _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. _
*2.* _The Fellowship of the Ring._
*3.* _The Matrix. _
*4.* _The Departed._
*5.* _A Clockwork Orange._
*6.* _The Truman Show._
*7.* _A Beautiful Mind._
*8.* _Love Actually._
*9.* _Scent of a Woman._
*10.* _About a Boy._


----------



## Huntress (Jan 31, 2012)

martryn, how long will this be open for making suggestion before u tally up all the posts?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

martryn said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean; I had about 50 movies ranked either 93 or 92.

I don't think I've ranked a movie a perfect 100 though. I'm saving that for a movie so spectacular that my life is changed forever.


----------



## martryn (Jan 31, 2012)

> martryn, how long will this be open for making suggestion before u tally up all the posts?



I was thinking around 500 entries or so.  Or the popcorn method.  How do you know when popcorn is done popping?  When the frequency of the pops drops to a certain level.  So when the frequency of new posts in here drop below a certain level then I'll call it.  

I'm tallying as we go along, though, which I why I'm going to post every now and then so I can keep track of where I am.  Right now, before looking at Bart's list, Blade Runner and the first two Godfather films are the top three films. 



> I don't think I've ranked a movie a perfect 100 though. I'm saving that for a movie so spectacular that my life is changed forever.



I edited my lists and removed some films I had ranked at a perfect 100.  A movie ranked 100 is like a woman ranked a perfect 10. They don't exist, except to the few people that need them to fill a niche in their lives.  Empire is my highest ranked film, and I think it's a 96.  It's so high that I can overlook the massive plot holes it introduced into the original trilogy as that film had everything: special effects, action sequences, dog fights, a training montage, romance, awesome bounty hunters, sidekicks, black people, people wearing black, awesome locales, deaths, humor, aliens, robots, ninjas... kinda, zombie jedi ghosts, intestines, amputation (twice!)... only Carrie Fisher's tits would have made the film a perfect 100.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

My highest is 95, and that's Scott Pilgrim. Maybe that's a bit high, but I think the movie had everything: humor, action, romance, music, video games, musical numbers, coins, Canada, sex.

It was nearly perfect. The only way it could be better is if it included giant monsters, samurais, and bigger breasts.


----------



## martryn (Jan 31, 2012)

I loved Scott Pilgrim too, but it only got an 89 for me.  It has good company at 89, with The Big Lebowski, the first two Godfather films, and A Fistful of Dollars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

The Dude concurs.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny you should mentiom bigger breasts CrazyMoronX cause for a movie thats supposed to be like what would life be like if it was a game severely lacked busty female characters which are everywhere in video games.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2012)

10. Terminator 2
9. Life of Brian
8. Pulp Fiction
7. Toy Story 3
6. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
5. A New Hope
4. Empire Strikes Back
3. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
2. Casablanca
1. Return of the King


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 31, 2012)

1.-The Godfather
2..-The Godfather 2
3.-Taxi Driver
4.- Amadeus
5.- Midnight Cowboy
6.- Fargo
7.- The Big Lebowski
8.- Hour of the Wolf
9.- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
10.- The Barbarian Invasions


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2012)

1.  Dr. Strangelove
2.  Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
3.  A Clockwork Orange
4.  Blade Runner
5.  Spirited Away
6.  Alien
7.  Ghost in the Shell
8.  Fight Club
9.  Battle Royale
10.  Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 1, 2012)

10) Monte Carlo - The One with Selena Gomez
9) Eragon
8) Avatar the Last Airbender
7) Rocky 4 - Yay with the great political message
6) Dragonball evolution
5) Twilight
4) New Moon
3) Eclipse
2) Breaking Dawn
1) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin Bieber : never say never


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2012)

^No trolls allowed.


----------



## Magnet (Feb 1, 2012)

top list? can't do it, take these titles for now

Goodfellas
the Usual Suspects 
Shawshank Redemption
Die Hard
L.A Confidential
the Departed
Casino
Serentity
O Brother, Where Art Thou
Clerks


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2012)

1. American Beauty
2. Juno
3. American History X
4. Requiem for a Dream
5. Chasing Amy 
6. Inception
7. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
8. Fight Club
9. The Social Network
10. SUPER


Not entirely accurate listing, but it'll do. It'll do!

Actually that's a damn good list. Not even Rukia can hate on it!


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 1, 2012)

Im only putting them in spots because I was asked to do so, ranking these movies are way too painful.

1- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
2- Carlito's Way
3- The Dark Knight
4- The Usual Suspects
5- Taxi Driver
6- Scott Pilgrim vs The World
7- Casino
8- Toy Story
9- Braveheart
10- One Flew Over The Cookoo's Nest


----------



## martryn (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind enters the list in force.


----------



## michaelwaughan (Feb 1, 2012)

According to me these are all the best NF's favorite movies :
1. Blade Runner
2. No Country For Old Men
3. There Will Be Blood
4. Unforgiven
5. The Thin Red Line


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 1, 2012)

Man, I forgot about Eternal Sunshine or it would have made my list, too. Great film that deserves to be ranked IMO.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 1, 2012)

1. The Godfather
2. The Godfather II
3. The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
4. Pulp Fiction
5. Goodfellas
6. Battle Royale
7. Amadeus
8. Boogie Nights
9. Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
10. Amores Perros


----------



## Taleran (Feb 1, 2012)

By the way I will just post this here instead of responding to your PM but I am voting for Kill Bill as a whole and I really don't care if no one else votes for it, you asked for Top 10 not semantics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Funny you should mentiom bigger breasts CrazyMoronX cause for a movie thats supposed to be like what would life be like if it was a game severely lacked busty female characters which are everywhere in video games.


True, but the movie made up for it in nice asses.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but the movie made up for it in nice asses.



Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## Huntress (Feb 1, 2012)

martryn said:


> Wow, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind enters the list in force.



i didnt know that movie was so popular. personally i didnt like it


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2012)

Let's see

1) Spirited Away 

2) The Good the Bad and the Ugly,

3) Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 

4) The Godfather Part II

5) The Tree of Life

6) Blade Runner

7) Pulp Fiction

8) Princess Mononoke

9) There Will Be Blood

10) Lawrence of Arabia


Black Swan is no longer in my top ten list.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

1. Rocky

2. Amadeus

3. Ben-Hur

4. Boyz n the Hood

5. Paprika

6. Back to the Future

7. Princess Mononoke

8. The Breakfast Club

9. Terminator 2: Judgment Day

10. Batman Returns

Eh... this list will have to suffice for now.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Ahh Rocky. How it is to be 15.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

/flips the bird

Let's see _your_ list.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2012)

1. The Dark Knight
2. Lord of the rings Return of the king
3. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
4. Princess Mononoke 
5. Kick-ass
6. Pirates of the Carribean At World's End
7. Batman Mask of the Phantasm
8. The Godfather
9. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
10.

Will edit for number 10 later.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have a list. Not a definitive one anyway.

Also Stunna how can Star Wars not be on your list? You seem to watch one every week.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

Surely you have a number one at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

> Surely you have a number one at least


Not till I watch War Horse probably.

One film I really like and would rank a favourite is Casshern but everyone else seems to think it's shit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

That's how _I_ feel.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

I love the Rocky series, especially the one with Mr T in it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2012)

...

can't tell if srs


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

I pity the fool.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2012)

I edited my list.  Moved Pan's Labyrinth into the 10 spot.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2012)

My top 10 : 

1. The Prestige
2. The Silence of the Lambs
3. The Matrix
4. The Usual Suspects
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Army of Darkness
7. Aliens
8. Hot Fuzz
9. The Green Mile
10. Dirty Harry


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorted mine out a little and edited the list.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like, ever? This is an impossible list to make for me. There are too many movies and I forgot half of them (even the great ones).
> 
> I'll just copy my top Criticker movies:
> 
> ...



Representin'


----------



## johnnymoorey (Feb 2, 2012)

NF's favorite movies are :
1. The Usual Suspects
2. The Shawshank Redemption
3. Army of Darkness
4. Aliens


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I edited my list.  Moved Pan's Labyrinth into the 10 spot.



I honestly wanted it in my top 10. It's number 12 or something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2012)

I think changes are typical.  I only feel strongly about my top 5.  Numbers 6-20 are constantly moving around.  Depends on my mood.  Difficult to make a list of only 10.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Pan's Labyrinth is an awesome movie. Good one Rukia.


----------



## martryn (Feb 2, 2012)

> Will edit for number 10 later.



Just remind me... or something.  In fact, I should edit my first post.



> I edited my list. Moved Pan's Labyrinth into the 10 spot.



That's great and all, but I can't remember what your previous #10 was so I'm not editing in your list until you tell me so I can subtract points from that movie.  Like I said, I'm going to have to edit my first post with additional instructions. 



> Sorted mine out a little and edited the list.



Again, unless you can tell me what the order of your old list was then I can't make any changes to the grand poll.  I'm keeping track of points and ranking, but not of names.  ex. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind has 4 votes (a 10 point vote, a 9 point vote, and 2 8 point votes).  I have no idea who voted for that film. 



> I think changes are typical. I only feel strongly about my top 5. Numbers 6-20 are constantly moving around. Depends on my mood. Difficult to make a list of only 10.



As the case may be, I never said it was going to be an easy decision.  Sometimes you have to go by impulse.  I know that CMX and I use Criticker to keep track of all our film rankings.  I'd recommend giving that website a try.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2012)

Eh,

1) Jaws
2) The Thing
3) Rashomon
4) Stagecoach
5) Jurassic Park
6) Fearless (Jet Li's)
7) Once Upon a Time in the West
8) The Yagyu Conspiracy (Shoguns Samurai)
9) Blair Witch Project
10) The Vanishing (Spoorloos)


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2012)

in no specific order 

Evil Dead
Whip it
50/50
Howl's moving castle
Army of darkness
Beetlejuice
Return of the living dead
Ip man
Pan's Labyrinth
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2012)

martryn said:


> That's great and all, but I can't remember what your previous #10 was so I'm not editing in your list until you tell me so I can subtract points from that movie.  Like I said, I'm going to have to edit my first post with additional instructions.


My previous #10 was Brotherhood of the Wolf.


----------



## martryn (Feb 3, 2012)

> in no specific order



Except that I'm going to take it in the order you posted.  Sorry.  



> My previous #10 was Brotherhood of the Wolf.



Ok.  That'll work.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 3, 2012)

Alien
Ghostbusters
Life Aquatic
Akira
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Lost In Translation
Chars Counterattack
Fight Club
A Bittersweet Life
Jin-Roh

bar Alien this pretty much by impulse 



Ennoea said:


> One film I really like and would rank a favourite is Casshern but everyone else seems to think it's shit



you're not alone my friend


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

> A Bittersweet Life



Better than Drive


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 3, 2012)

drive is trash 
a transporter disguised as cultural


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

but it's nothing like The Transporter

at all


----------



## Amuro (Feb 3, 2012)

hey now, they both drive cars and beat people up

obviously the same film


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, Gosling can act right?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 3, 2012)

but can he act as well as Jason Statham?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 3, 2012)

very funny.. not...

Point is the plot in drive is not existant just like in the transporter...but the transporter knows what it is, its a popcorn-driving-fighting movie..

Dude drives car, kills some gangsters who appeared out of nowhere btw.. and does everything for the sake of love..
The lack of dialogue destroys any romantic chemistry between Gosling and Mulligan. The violence is supposed to be beautiful but its not, there is much more artistic and beautiful violence in other movies... also the characters are one dimensional as fuck.. Even Gosling's character who is supposed to be like a samurai is nothing special compared to really good characters who follow a code of honour....
All in all the amazing directing, music and photography couldnt save a really horrible script...
Thats my opinion anyways..
Good thing the oscars snubbed this.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

You don't have to like it that's cool and all

but I just don't see the Transporter connection.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dude drives cars and has his own rules..
Dude kicks everyone's ass.
Dude's car mission goes wrong... and he is up against gangsters.
Thats the connection...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Er Drive nothing like Transporter whatsoever.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 4, 2012)

1: Back to the Future
2: To Kill a Mockingbird
3: Spiderman 2
4: The Truman Show
5: Eves Bayou
6: Spirited Away
7: The Prestige
8: Rush Hour
9: The Incredibles
10: Nothing to Lose

i kinda feel like i missed something.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not really a Drive fan, but as much as i think it's extremly overated, comparing it to the tranporter is too much, specially because they have almost nothing i common, aside from cars and violence, wich is something almost every action movie sheer.


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys, seriously, Transporter = Drive = Transformers = Gone in 60 Seconds.  All the same movie.  

Haven't seen Drive, but if it's a martial arts movie with cars, then it's like the Transporter.  Except probably not as good, because the Transporter kicked ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

It's nothing like that, it's a crime drama.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2012)

Drive with martial arts.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Karate Chop.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2012)

Martial Arts?  Like I said not even the same film, and that's on a story level.  Let's not even go there on the technical level.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2012)

What are you talking about Drive was exactly like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GJEW-vkM90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2012)

transporter had better dialogue than drive


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2012)

.


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2012)

And a better lead, too.  Statham is awesome.  Been a fan of his since Lock, Stock.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've decided to take the list I posted and arrange them with the combination of how good they actually are + how much I actually like them (objectivity + subjectivity). Im also going to add in Casablanca which will bump One Flew Over the Cookoo's Nest from the list. 

So...the updated list looks like:

1- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
2- Carlito's Way
3- The Dark Knight
4- The Usual Suspects
5- Casablanca
5- Scott Pilgrim vs The World
6- Toy Story
7- Casino
8- Taxi Driver
10- Braveheart

Here is the old post for comparison:



typhoon72 said:


> 1- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> 2- Carlito's Way
> 3- The Dark Knight
> 4- The Usual Suspects
> ...


----------



## ez (Feb 5, 2012)

1. Sans Soleil 
2. The Godfather: Part II
3.  Dr. Strangelove or: How I Stopped Worrying and Learned to Love The Bomb
4. Oldboy
5. Kill Bill: Volume 1
6. The Matrix (first film)
7. Gladiator
8. The Dark Knight
9. Monty Python and The Holy Grail
10. Strangers on a Train


----------



## Salem (Feb 5, 2012)

1. _Requiem For A Dream_
2. _Donnie Darko_
3. _Pulp Fiction_
4. _American History X_
5. _A Clockwork Orange_
6. _Dead Poets Society_
7. _Fight Club_
8. _2001: A Space Odyssey_
9. _American Beauty_
10. _Princess Mononoke_


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2012)

For those curious about current standings:

61 points The Godfather Part II
48 points The Godfather
45 points Bladerunner
41 points Pulp Fiction
38 points The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
36 points The Dark Knight
35 points Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
And a huge tie with 29 points Amadeus, A Clockwork Orange, The Return of the King, The Matrix, and Taxi Driver.  

The list is still too crazy to be close to finished.  Rep to anyone who posts a link in their sig to the list so people that never post in the Theater section might visit for this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2012)

No surprises there. I'll be your billboard, martryn.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 5, 2012)

*1) The Usual Suspects*

Favourite movie of my teenage years; first movie to utterly blow my mind. A great story, beautifully told but it could easily drop much further down my list if i watched it now. Still it was my favourite movie back when i watched the Godfathers so that's got to count for something. 

*2) Groundhog Day*

When i made the list i decided re-watchability has to count pretty highly, which is also why great movies like Hotel Rwanda and Shawshank aren't anywhere near the top of my list. Groundhog Day would be the movie i take with me to a desert island probably. 

*3) Monsters Inc*

Easily the best animated movie ever made IMO. Dunno why it resonates with me so much but it just does. Those monsters feel more real as characters to me then 99% of everything i have ever seen. 

*4) Four Lions*

Its funny sure but more then that its brave and i admire filmmakers that have the balls to "realistically" cover something most would deem too sensitive and difficult. I probably ranked it higher then i should have because i was the one to pimp it too all my friends but probably not too much higher. 

*5) Menace to Society *

When i wrote the original list i knew i was missing something good from way back in the past. It burst out at me from that pre-sleep soup your mind makes. Great story well told but more than that it had a ring of truth about it unlike most gangsta movies - sort of like The Wire. I will note now that the reason City of God wasn't ranked as highly when its basically the same film is that City of God lost points for me because it felt way too artsy; like the makers wanted to leave their mark rather then let the story be.

*6) The Godfather 2 *

Been a very long time since i watched this. I remember liking 2 more then 1 but not really much more then that. 

*7) The Good, the Bad and the Ugly *

Saw it recently. Spectacular film. Great characters, sublime soundtrack and awesome (and i mean that in the classic sense) explosion. Yes explosion singular, you know which one. 

*8) The Departed*

First time i saw it i thought it was really good. Rewatched it recently and i realized it was truly great. Not perfect; i think it would have been if Scorsese had another 15/20 minutes to play with and flesh out certain side characters, but still pretty damn close. 

*9) Lock Stock & 2 Smoking Barrels*

Its a barrel of laughs and its filled with witty explosive action and incredible visual style. Whats more to be said. 

*10) Snatch*

Same as the above only this one managed to make Charlie Brown unbelievably badass. My problem is i tend to think Lock Stock or Snatch are better then eachother depending on which one i rewatched last. 


Honorable Mentions in order;

Gladiator
Kings Speech
In Bruges
Reservoir Dogs
Saving Private Ryan

I found IMDB's Top 250 really helpful in writing this list. Will edit later.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm gonna change my number 10 (which was "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang") to A Clockwork Orange. I forgot about that one when I was making my list and it shouldn't be hard to add/subtract the points anyway since I'm sure I'm the only one that named KKBB anyway, so just add a point to A Clockwork Orange.


Anyway, someone should do a list like for the Music Department. A top 10 albums or something. That would be an interesting list to see.


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2012)

> This list is very hard. Not because i wasn't sure where the films go but because i kept worrying i forgot something important. I used to watch at least 5 movies a week a few years back but don't really have the time for them anymore. I mean I'd forgotten all about Groundhog Day until i nearly finished the list and i haven't seen the Usual Suspects and both God Fathers in over 5 years. I was like 15 at the time; who knows how bad my taste was back then.
> 
> Also by the time i finished my list i had 14 films on the paper. Here they are, in order;



I will wait until you've edited your post and are satisfied with it before scoring your films.  Just post your updated list when you're ready. 



> I'm gonna change my number 10 (which was "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang") to A Clockwork Orange. I forgot about that one when I was making my list and it shouldn't be hard to add/subtract the points anyway since I'm sure I'm the only one that named KKBB anyway, so just add a point to A Clockwork Orange.



Easily done. 



> Anyway, someone should do a list like for the Music Department. A top 10 albums or something. That would be an interesting list to see.



Be a lot harder to do because my favorite album really depends on the mood I'm in.  I wouldn't have an issue with making a thread like that, though.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Feb 6, 2012)

1. Evil Dead 2: Dead by Dawn
2. Donnie Darko
3. Zombieland
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Tucker & Dale vs. Evil
6. Tokyo Zombie
7. Requiem for a Dream
8. Edward Scissorhands
9. Coraline 
10. Trick r' Treat


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 6, 2012)

martryn said:


> I will wait until you've edited your post and are satisfied with it before scoring your films.  Just post your updated list when you're ready.



Thanks man. All done now.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2012)

I honestly hate every movie that is topping the list so far except for Dark Knight.

1. Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
2. V for Vendetta
3. Amelie (Le Fabuleux Destin d'_Am?lie_ Poulain)
4. Watchmen
5. Scary Movie
6. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
7. Godzilla vs. Biollante
8. Inception
9. Donnie Darko
10. American Psycho


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2012)

Lets see, my top 10....

1. Toy Story
2. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
3. The Lion King
4. Back to the Future
5. Armageddon 
6. Cloverfield
7. Avatar
8. Spiderman 2
9. Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
10. The Usual Suspects

11. Ocean's Eleven 

In order of what I enjoyed most to least. I always forget movies....I feel like I'm forgetting some of my favorites.

Edit: See, forgot Back to the future. Knocks Ocean's Eleven out.

Movies I'm considering to put in:

Forrest Gump, Cast Away, Titanic, The Sixth Sense, Die Hard, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Empire Strikes Back, The Exorcist, Shrek, Finding Nemo.........


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2012)

Updated, thanks for adding your shitty movies to the list.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2012)

Just doing my part.


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 9, 2012)

1. Scarface
2. Pulp fiction
3. A clockwork Orange
4. Lord of the rings the two towers
5. Blade Runner
6. Apocalypse Now
7. Godfather part 1
8. Aliens
9. Die Hard 1
10. The Shining


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2012)

I really want to put the Count of Monte Cristo somewhere on my list.


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2012)

We aren't getting any closer to being finished.  There is still too much movement within the ranks.  I'm thinking if we can keep getting new members to add their faves, we might even be able to get a top 50.  

If two films have the same number of points, should I put more weight on the number of #1 votes, or the number of votes total?  

Example, 4 way tie for 10th.
Movie #1: two 2nd place votes, one 4th place, and one 7th place.
Movie #2: one 1st place vote, one 2nd place vote, one 5th place votes, and one 7th place votes.
Movie #3: three 3rd place votes, and one 6th place vote.
Movie #4: three 3rd place votes, one 8th place vote, and one 9th place vote.

Should movie #2 be ranked highest because it was someone's favorite movie, or should movie #4 rank highest because it appears on the most lists?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2012)

I would say whatever one makes the most appearances, then go by #1's. 

Yeah, we'd just have to get more people. I'll advertise, later when I'm not being lazy


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2012)

Honestly  I think it might be a lot easier if you just made all the movies in their top 10 list worth a single point and just tally it up as the order thing can make the votes skewed.

Also I'll hit up every conversation thread and a bunch of fanclubs to get more people involved.


Let's hope I don't get banned for spamming or something.


----------



## Roman (Feb 10, 2012)

1. Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
2. The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
3. V for Vendetta
4. The Green Mile
5. The Matrix
6. Back to the Future
7. Sword of the Stranger
8. Interview with the Vampire
9. The Prestige
10. Lucky Number Slevin

I don't watch movies nearly as much as I used to


----------



## andrea (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## VoDe (Feb 10, 2012)

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds
2. Gladiator
3. 
4. Sin City
5. The Punisher
6. Independence Day
7. Die Hard
8. Saw
9. A Fistful of Dollars
10. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## Geogeo (Feb 10, 2012)

1.	Twelve Monkeys
2.	The Empire Strikes Back
3.	Die Hard
4.	Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
5.	Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
6.	Raiders of the Lost Arc
7.	A New Hope
8.	Who Framed Roger Rabbit
9.	Men in Black
10.	Airplane!


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice.  Solid entries to the list.  Some Star Wars love.  And I'm happy that there is someone else on the forums that has seen Primer.


----------



## Gone (Feb 10, 2012)

1) American History X
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) The Dark Knight
4) Gran Torino
5) Fight Club
6) Lord of War
7) The 25th hour
8) Gladiator
9) Blood Diamond
10) Forrest Gump

There are so many others I love that this list changes all the time. I have a passion for movies...


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2012)

> I have a passion for movies...



You should make a Criticker account.


----------



## Federer (Feb 10, 2012)

1. LOTR: The Two Towers
2. LOTR: The fellowship of the Ring
3. The Godfather 
4. The Godfather II
5. Shawshank Redemption
6. Cast Away
7. Se7en
8. The Green Mile
9. Kill Bill Vol. 1
10. Heat

There are so many good movies, it's fricking too hard to make an honest top 10, Fight Club, Goodfellas, One flew over the Cuckoo's nest, Groundhog Day......etc. etc.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

I like what I am seeing.  A Clockwork Orange on a lot of lists.  Making a strong push.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 10, 2012)

martryn said:


> And I'm happy that there is someone else on the forums that has seen Primer.



I think quite a few of us have, wasn't there a thread about it here that pimped Primer really really hard ?

I thought it was fairly disappointing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I think quite a few of us have, wasn't there a thread about it here that pimped Primer really really hard ?


About 20 of us have been choosing a movie to watch every week.  Primer was one of the first selections.


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmmm, where was I during this Rukia??


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2012)

> I think quite a few of us have, wasn't there a thread about it here that pimped Primer really really hard ?



Wouldn't know.  Don't recall. 



> I thought it was fairly disappointing.



There were some plot holes, but every movie about time travel has plot holes.  It had a frantic pace, and didn't pretend to explain itself once the action started, so at the end of the film you're not really sure what happened.  It's not a movie you watch when you want to enjoy a film, and it's no where near my favorite movie of all time, but it was certainly a good one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2012)

Peaceful Warrior


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 10, 2012)

Ghost World
Jackie Brown 
Batman Returns
The Addams Family
Clueless
The Fifth Element
Inside Man
U.S. Marshals
Jungle Fever
Halloween (1978)


----------



## Netorie (Feb 10, 2012)

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. Amadeus
4. Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back
5. Scarface
6. The Godfather
7. American Pshyco
8. Memoirs of a Geisha
9. Forrest Gump
10. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## James Bond (Feb 10, 2012)

If this thread becomes popular enough maybe you could also do favourite categories as well or that might be too much work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Netorie said:


> 1. Lawrence of Arabia
> 2. A Beautiful Mind
> 3. Amadeus
> 4. Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back
> ...


 Not sure about your taste in movies, but your other charms make up for this.


----------



## Netorie (Feb 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not sure about your taste in movies, but your other charms make up for this.




It's all over the place. It was pretty difficult to come up with a list, I like too many movies.


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2012)

> If this thread becomes popular enough maybe you could also do favourite categories as well or that might be too much work.



I'm not sure what you mean. 



> It's all over the place. It was pretty difficult to come up with a list, I like too many movies.



I thought your lust was gre... list was great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Netorie said:


> It's all over the place. It was pretty difficult to come up with a list, I like too many movies.


 I know what you mean.

I'm not saying those movies are bad or anything (I liked all of them), but none of them save American Psycho hit my top 10. Perhaps because I have 95 movies ranked as 86, where these guys fall.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> 1: Back to the Future
> 2: To Kill a Mockingbird
> 3: Spiderman 2
> 4: The Truman Show
> ...


 i wanna change my bottom 3 to:
8: He Got Game
9: A Knights Tale
10: the Incredibles


----------



## Netorie (Feb 10, 2012)

martryn said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your lust was gre... list was great.


Why thank you. 


CrazyMoronX said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I'm not saying those movies are bad or anything (I liked all of them), but none of them save American Psycho hit my top 10. Perhaps because I have 95 movies ranked as 86, where these guys fall.



I think what really hurts me is, there are so many movies out there I have yet to see. I can honestly say, most of them on your list, I've never seen or never heard of. We have no video stores near my home, our library selection is rather limited, no cable and we just got internet installed a little over a year ago. So I'm pretty far behind. -.-


----------



## James Bond (Feb 10, 2012)

martryn said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.



NF's favourite horror movie for example.


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2012)

Why is a ~85 score on Criticker considered bad?

The site is kind of pissing me off lol.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 10, 2012)

1. rocknrolla
2. fight club
3. gran torino
4. from paris with love
5. the last samurai
6. unthinkable
7. rise of the footsoldier
8. the godfather
9. troy
10. wall street


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> i wanna change my bottom 3 to:
> 8: He Got Game
> 9: A Knights Tale
> 10: the Incredibles


This has got to be a troll.  


Netorie said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> I think what really hurts me is, there are so many movies out there I have yet to see. I can honestly say, most of them on your list, I've never seen or never heard of. We have no video stores near my home, our library selection is rather limited, no cable and we just got internet installed a little over a year ago. So I'm pretty far behind. -.-


 Well a few of them are 50s samurai movies from Japan, so it's no wonder. But you should start downloading movies like mad. Just download everything I have listed 80 and above on Criticker. 




Grape Krush said:


> Why is a ~85 score on Criticker considered bad?
> 
> The site is kind of pissing me off lol.


 I believe the ranks are set on a curve. So if you have 100,000 movies ranked 100 and then you have a few ranked 85 or lower, then those movies are pushed way, way down.

For me, 80+ is all dark green, meaning they are all very good.


----------



## NecroAngel (Feb 10, 2012)

1) The Godfather
2) The Shawshank Redemption
3) The Wizard of Oz
4) Memento
5) Pulp Fiction
6) The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
7) Casino Royale
8) Serenity
9) V for Vendetta
10) Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2012)

1: The Dark Knight
2: Lord of the Rings: Return of the King (2003)
3: Inglorious Basterds
4: V for Vendetta
5: Return of the Jedi
6: Saving Private Ryan
7: Kick-Ass
8: Watchmen
9: Gladiator
10: Pulp Fiction


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2012)

> I think what really hurts me is, there are so many movies out there I have yet to see. I can honestly say, most of them on your list, I've never seen or never heard of. We have no video stores near my home, our library selection is rather limited, no cable and we just got internet installed a little over a year ago. So I'm pretty far behind. -.-



Sucks.  You should get Netflix.  The DVD option.  That's how I managed to see all the classics, and even a lot of silent films that were recommended to me.



> NF's favourite horror movie for example.



I'm sure some will naturally emerge in this list.  I can make smaller lists for the genres once all this is wrapped up. 



> Why is a ~85 score on Criticker considered bad?



It goes off your rankings.  If you've ranked 20 films, and all of them are in the 90's, then films in the 80's will be low tier for you.  So if you happen to be ranking your favorite films first...  For example, my tiers:
Tier 10: 96-86
Tier 9: 85-82
Tier 8: 81-78
Tier 7: 77-74
Tier 6: 73-70
Tier 5: 69-64
Tier 4: 63-58
Tier 3: 57-52
Tier 2: 51-41
Tier 1: 40-0

My personal ranking system says that I enjoy any movie I rank over a 50, at least for the most part.  Obviously I enjoy 4 out of 5 movies I choose to see.  So my rankings are skewed higher.  In fact, I rank most movies between 85 and 70, which is why a lot of my tiers fall between those two numbers.  I love too many movies.


----------



## Swift (Feb 10, 2012)

1. Brick
2. Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
3. Lost in Translation
4. Kill Bill Vol. 1
5. Akira
6. Inception
7. The Royal Tennenbaums
8. The Life Aquatic
9. Star Trek ('09 Remake)
10. Taxi Driver


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2012)

10. A Little Princess
9. Terminator 2
8. Tangled
7. Jurassic Park
6. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
5. The Road to El Dorado
4. Groundhog Day
3. Prince of Egypt
2. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
1. Princess Mononoke


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2012)

martryn I changed my 4th movie from I, Robot to Watchmen



Bioness said:


> I honestly hate every movie that is topping the list so far except for Dark Knight.
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
> 2. V for Vendetta
> ...



Also really consider how much easier this would be on you if you just tallied all movies equally.


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2012)

Man, we're getting there.  At this rate we'll be able to do a top 100 list of NF's favorite films.  I want to get some clear leaders, though.  Would like to see 36 more films move up in points before I close the thread, which could happen in as few as four users.

EDIT:  Bioness's edit to his list actually helped things in this regard.



> Also really consider how much easier this would be on you if you just tallied all movies equally.



Naw.  Empire Strikes Back and Amadeus are way better than what I ranked as my 10th film.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

1. Princess Mononoke 
2. Wall-E
3. The Incredibles
4. Akira
5. The Matrix
6. LOTR: Trilogy
7. Star Wars: Trilogy
8. Scott Pilgrim vs The World
9. Sword of the Stranger
10. Yojimbo


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2012)

Dude, read the first post.  You have to list each film individually.  Obviously movies in a trilogy are different movies.  The Godfather is three different films, and part III hasn't even been voted for despite the first two films being the top two movies so far.  Empire Strikes Back is a top 10 film, while Return of the Jedi only has one vote.  Be specific.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 11, 2012)

1. Fight Club
2. The Matrix
3. American History X
4. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
5. Am?lie
6. Trainspotting 
7. Memento 
8. Pan’s Labyrinth
9. Kill Bill Vol 1
10. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 11, 2012)

The Dark Knight should be on those lists. I haven't seen any other movie on so many sigs in all my time here.

1. The Matrix (the first)
2. Star Wars: A New Hope
3. The Dark Knight
4. Lord of the Rings (the first)
5. Indiana Jones: The Last Crusade
6. Jurassic Park (only the first)
7. Akira
8. Star Trek (09 remake) 
9. Inception
10. The Godfather


----------



## James Bond (Feb 11, 2012)

You cant ask him to pick, the whole point is that you pick... this isnt martyns favourite movies it's NF's.


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 11, 2012)

Fuck. This is too difficult.

1. One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
2. Aliens 
3. Kill Bill Vol. 1
4. 12 angry men
5. Toy Story 2
6. Monty Python's Life of Brian
7. The Truman Show 
8. The Good The Bad And The Ugly
9. Pulp Fiction
10. The Big Lebowski


----------



## martryn (Feb 11, 2012)

33 movies away from having a definitive top 100.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 11, 2012)

James Bond said:


> You cant ask him to pick, the whole point is that you pick... this isnt martyns favourite movies it's NF's.


I've edited my post if that helps any.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Die Hard
2. Empire Strikes Back
3. Love Actually
4. 10 Things I Hate About You
5. Traffic
6. Summer Wars
7. Spirited Away
8. Rio Bravo
9. LOTR-Fellowship of the Ring
10. Clue


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

32 films away from a top 100 list.  257 films on the list so far, but most of them don't have enough points / votes to be considered.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 12, 2012)

Way to ask me to do the impossible, martryn. 

First off... No Koyaanisqatsi lovers?! That movie is the shit! Shame on you, NF! 


I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't seen a lot of classic movies (Hitchcock movies spring instantly to mind... also never seen Citizen Kane or the entirety of Casablanca or Pulp Fiction or 2001: A Space Odyssey.... also haven't seen Pan's Labyrinth or Requiem For a Dream or Saving Private Ryan or Memoirs of a Geisha or The Exorcist because I didn't want to watch them alone but no one will watch them with me  but I do plan to watch King's Speech in the near future so that's something) but here are ten of my personal favorites from what I've seen (damn hard to pick...):

1. Cry, The Beloved Country (I started tearing up just writing the name.  Fuck)
2. Let The Right One In (appeals to me on a very personal level)
3. The Merchant of Venice (Jeremy Irons/Al Pacino, just fantastic)
4. Koyaanisqatsi (Gotta comment on this down below... too much to say...)
5. Brokeback Mountain (Fuck Romeo and Juliet.)
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Best movie of Jim Carrey's career)
7. Up (best Pixar film. And that's saying a LOT)
8. Kwaidan/Kaidan (4 Japanese horror stories, very cool film)
9. O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Such a strangely intense film)
10. Le Corsaire (1999 production) (Bet I'm the only one who's going to put a BALLET in their top ten! SO COOL... BUT I'm not sure if it counts as a movie.  If it doesn't, then...)
10. Dragon Heart (touched me deeply when I was a kid)


Other movies I like include:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nosferatu (nothing, NOTHING is freakier in film than that shadow going up the stairs.  NOTHING)
Vampyr (old vampire film that doesn't include any Christian motifs (crosses, etc) stuffed into the mythos.)
Death At A Funeral
Shanghai Noon (Jackie Chan's best film, imo.  Pure, unadultered fun; odd choice but it's a movie I could actually watch several times in a row and not be bored of it)
Toy Story 1-3
Adam And Steve (has to be one of the funniest films I've ever seen)
Dark City (SOOOOOO COOOOOOOL)
Shawshank Redemption
Army of Darkness
Pandorum (sickeningly underrated)
Aliens
Life of Brian
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Serenity
Violet
V is For Vendetta
Pirates of the Caribbean 1-3
Bladerunner
Trainspotting
Alien
Mulan
Zombieland
Inception
Castaway
Tarzan
The Sixth Sense
The Empire Strikes Back
Wall-E
Lilo & Stitch
Forrest Gump
The Hard Nut (best version of The Nutcracker)
The Male Swan Lake (best version of Swan Lake, very emotional)
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Princess Mononoke
The Fantastic Mr. Fox
A Christmas Story
Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
Seven (Se7en? can't remember)
Anything by Kurosawa because he's a fucking legend.
... and I could go on and on... I like stuff from pretty much every genre.

I DO NOT LIKE the Peter Jackson Lord of the Rings trilogy.  They are fine films- for the most part; there are some scenes that are just retarded- they are beautiful and they have very nice (though ill-suited) soundtracks, but they are abysmal screen adaptations and as a die-hard Tolkien fan I cannot get over that.




Now, back to Koyaanisqatsi.  This movie is so fucking underrated.  It's not even my favorite film but I'll be damned if I just sit here and don't say anything about it.  It is a film made entirely from stock footage around the world set to music- an artistic film that are supposed to be interpreted by the viewer as they see fit.  Not for someone who only watches movies for brainless action, gore, and sex.  It is hypnotising and thought-provoking.
Queen Mary

Kind of sad that I didn't spot any art films like Koyaanisqatsi in anyone else's list.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

> Way to ask me to do the impossible, martryn.



You actually didn't move any film to the point of contention, and only added points to two films already on the list.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 12, 2012)

martryn said:


> You actually didn't move any film to the point of contention, and only added points to two films already on the list.



I meant asking me to pick my top ten movies and order them.  It was like pulling teeth.  To be honest, I'm surprised so many people have been able to do it. DX


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

> I meant asking me to pick my top ten movies and order them. It was like pulling teeth. To be honest, I'm surprised so many people have been able to do it.



I can't believe it's that hard for people.  My top two films were easy, and I only had to do a little bit of weeding out and ordering for the other eight.  I guess it's a lot easier if you use a website like Criticker.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2012)

never was good at making lists

1.Heat
2.Alien
3.12 Monkeys
4.The Thin Red Line
5.Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
6.Blade Runner
7.Once Upon a Time in the West
8.Terminator 2
9.Magnolia
10.Perfect Blue


----------



## Supreme-Shinobi (Feb 12, 2012)

this was too damn hard, i had graphs and charts and all sorts...
anyway cut the list down from 23 to 10 somehow.

1- Mr Nobody
2- Oldboy
3- The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
4- The Count of Monte Cristo
5- The Departed
6- Blood Diamond
7- Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
8- Star Wars Empire
9- Donnie Darko
10- American Psycho

honorable mentions - Scott Pilgrim, Lucky number Slevin, Star Trek (j.j.abrams version)
Silence of the Lambs


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

We dropped down to 31 movies left before the list is complete.  Some good stuff here.  Some movement within the top 5, too.  Just goes to show that it's too close to call it quits just yet.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 12, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> i wanna change my bottom 3 to:
> 8: He Got Game
> 9: A Knights Tale
> 10: the Incredibles


 change to:
8: He Got Game
9: The Count of Monte Cristo
10: The Incredibles
p


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
2. The Godfather Part II
3. Terminator 2
4. Blade Runner
5. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
6. Akira
7. Ghost in the Shell
8. Aliens
9. Raiders of the Lost Ark
10. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

30 movies left.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 12, 2012)

So i've started using Criticker, despite pissing me off when it tells me my 80-85% movies are just "alright" or "not that hot", it helps keeps me organized. What im trying to say is...I might have to change my list again .

But what did you guys do when you have a whole bunch of movies tied in the same spot? For example I have 9 movies rated 93%


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2012)

none of my choices are going to get anywhere but here we go

1) 2001: A Space Odyssey
2) Bonnie & Clyde
3) Touch of Evil
4) Do The Right Thing
5) Citizen Kane

6) Frankenstein (1931)
7) 12 Angry Men (1957)
8) Up In The Air
9) A Separation  
10) The Sweet Smell of Success


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Lets see, my top 10....
> 
> 1. Toy Story
> 2. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
> ...



So I'm revising my list.

1. Back to the Future
2. Toy Story
3. Cast Away
4. The Lion King
5. The Usual Suspects
6. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
7. Avatar
8. Armageddon
9. Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
10. Spiderman 2


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2012)

What happened to Harry Potter?


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

> So i've started using Criticker, despite pissing me off when it tells me my 80-85% movies are just "alright" or "not that hot", it helps keeps me organized. What im trying to say is...I might have to change my list again .
> 
> But what did you guys do when you have a whole bunch of movies tied in the same spot? For example I have 9 movies rated 93%



I have ranked 1,380 movies on Criticker.  I have 14 movies ranked at 93%.  I have 32 films ranked at 77%. 

And if you naturally rank movies higher, the rankings will skew toward the higher end.  Criticker uses a Tier structure, so it's going to naturally take all the films you've ranked and place them in tiers for you, despite how you rank them.  There are people on the site that only rank films between 1-10, but films they rank 10 will be tier 10 films and score be "Awesome!"  Try ranking some movies you fucking hate.  The list will work out correctly in the end.

Are you using the Rank More Films option, or are you looking up films and ranking them?  I always use Rank More Films under the Interact tab.  And give yourself a ranking system.  Mine:
Films over 90 are ones that I would recommend buying for your personal collection. 
Films between 75 and 89 are ones I'd recommend renting.
Films between 50 and 74 are ones I'd recommend catching on television. 
Films between 25 and 49 are ones I'd avoid or protest watching. 
Films between 0 and 24 are ones I'd violently protest or leave the room to avoid seeing.

Or:
90+ films that amaze me or leave me speechless.  I can't get these out of my head.
80+ films that I see and have to talk about.  Incredibly solid, would watch again soon.
70+ films that are solid movies, and I would tell people that they're good movies.
60+ films that I enjoyed, but am bothered by something in them.  I'd tell people meh.
50+ films that I enjoyed, but shouldn't have.  I'd not go out of my way to defend these.
40+ films that I didn't enjoy.  I'd tell people bleh.  
30+ films that I will actually tell people sucked.  Would tell people to avoid.
20+ films that I hate.  I'd go out of my way to tell people that I hate it. 
10+ films that I despise.  I would be disgusted to even talk about them.
Below 10 are films I would end friendships over.



> 9) Sunset BLVD
> 9) A Separation
> 10) The Sweet Smell of Success



Can't score these.  You're gonna have to pick, definitively, your 9 & 10.  Your list did have some big movers on it, so it helped out a lot.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

And the gains made by Violent by Design's list made were negated by the changes to Goob's list.  Still need 30 films for the list to be complete.


----------



## N0002 (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Blade Runner
2. Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
3. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
4. The Seventh Seal
5. Moon
6. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
7. Requiem for a Dream
8. Gomorrah
9. 12 Monkeys
10. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


Hope this helps.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> What happened to Harry Potter?



I forgot about it. It's in that range though. I don't really have a definitive list.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 12, 2012)

martryn said:


> I have ranked 1,380 movies on Criticker.  I have 14 movies ranked at 93%.  I have 32 films ranked at 77%.
> 
> And if you naturally rank movies higher, the rankings will skew toward the higher end.  Criticker uses a Tier structure, so it's going to naturally take all the films you've ranked and place them in tiers for you, despite how you rank them.  There are people on the site that only rank films between 1-10, but films they rank 10 will be tier 10 films and score be "Awesome!"  Try ranking some movies you fucking hate.  The list will work out correctly in the end.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the help. Good post.

Ive categorized the list into basically:
90+ - Excellent to Superb Brilliance
80+ - Damn Good to Very Great
70+ - Just Good to Pretty Good
60+ - Meh to Decent
50+ - Watchable trainwreck
40+ - Shit
30+ - Atrocious
20 and under - Super shit


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2012)

martryn said:


> And the gains made by Violent by Design's list made were negated by the changes to Goob's list.  Still need 30 films for the list to be complete.



none of my choices are going to get anywhere but here we go

1) 2001: A Space Odyssey
2) Bonnie & Clyde
3) Touch of Evil
4) Do The Right Thing
5) Citizen Kane

6) Frankenstein (1931)
7) 12 Angry Men (1957)
8) Up In The Air
9) A Separation  
10) The Sweet Smell of Success

fixed, twas a typo before (removed sunset boulevard)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> 7) 12 Angry Men (1957)



Fuuuuuuuuu... I knew I was missing something from my list.  But I don't want to change it... Ah, well.
That's a good movie.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2012)

> Hope this helps.



By itself?  No.  But it pushes some movies closer to being on the list, so if others include them on their lists.... maybe.



> Appreciate the help. Good post.
> 
> Ive categorized the list into basically:
> 90+ - Excellent to Superb Brilliance
> ...



Adding you.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 12, 2012)

shit this is hard really had to think and use others lists.

1. Alien
2. Gladiator
3. Terminator 2
4. The Green Mile
5. 12 Monkeys
6. The Matrix
7. Die Hard
8. Snatch
9. Lord of the rings; the two towers
10. A Clockwork Orange

this was soo hard and I'm sure I made mistakes.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2012)

28 films to go.


----------



## Vasco (Feb 13, 2012)

1. Memento
2. Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans
3. Talk Radio
4. Fight Club
5. Big Lebowski
6. There Will Be Blood
7. Road To Perdition
8. A History of Violence
9. In Bruges
10. Cell 211


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2012)

27 films to go.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

1. LoTR Return of the King
2. Apocalypse Now
3. Schindler's List
4. The Last Samurai
5. Toy Story 3
6. Ponyo
7. The Shawshank Redemption
8. Batman: Dark Knight
9. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
10. Ip Man


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 13, 2012)

Oldboy
Let the Right One In
Inception
the God Father I
the Matrix
Silence of the Lambs
Volver
the Lives of Others
Monty Python Holy Grail
Once Upon A Time In China


----------



## Delicious (Feb 13, 2012)

1. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
2. Se7en
3. The Silence of the Lambs
4. The Sixth Sense
5. The Omen (2006)
6. The DaVinci Code
7. The Prestige
8. Angels & Demons
9. 300
10. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Reiden (Feb 13, 2012)

1. 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Pulp Fiction
3. The Usual Suspects
4. The Matrix
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. The Silence of the Lambs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest 
8. The Dark Knight 
9. Terminator 2: Judgment Day 
10. Inception


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 13, 2012)

Eh the order of these changes all the time but for the moment:

1- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
2- The Shining
3- Psycho
4- Castle In The Sky
5- One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
6- Singing In The Rain
7- Rebecca
8- Wall - E
9- American Psycho
10- Alice In Wonderland (original Disney version, NOT that shitty Tim Burton stuff)


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2012)

Major progess!  Only 21 films left before this is over.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 15, 2012)

1. Alien (1979)
2. Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
3. District 9
4. Predator
5. Yojimbo
6. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring 
7. Raiders of the Lost Ark
8. Gojira
9. Project A 
10.Terminator 2


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 16, 2012)

1. The Hangover
2. Pirates of the Carribean part 1
3. Harry Potter and the deathly Hollows Part 2
4. Die Hard 1
5. Oceans 11
6. Inception
7. Mission Impossible 1
8. The Hangover 2
9. Mulan 1 
10. Alien vs Predator


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 16, 2012)

So what's the overall list so far?


----------



## Morphine (Feb 16, 2012)

1. Meet Joe Black
2. Brave Heart
3. Thelma & Louise
4. Leon: The Professional 
5. Enemy At The Gates
6. Iron Man
7. X Men: First Class
8. Fight Club
9. The Whole Nine Yards
10. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Zach (Feb 16, 2012)

1. Fight Club
2. The Shawshank Redemption
3. The Dark Knight
4. The Fast and the Furious
5. The Waterboy
6.Jurrassic Park
7.The Last Samurai
8.Rush Hour
9.Paranormal Activity
10.Lords of Dogtown


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the results of this.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2012)

19 more films and we can call this things done. 



> So what's the overall list so far?



I can tell you that it's 324 movies long.  There is a 1 point difference between the top two films, but a 28 point difference between the number 1 film, currently, and the number 10 film.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread has informed me that more people need to see Titan A.E


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2012)

> This thread has informed me that more people need to see Titan A.E



It should have informed you that Titan AE was not all that it was purported to be.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 17, 2012)

martryn said:


> It should have informed you that Titan AE was not all that it was purported to be.



Blasphemy!


----------



## martryn (Feb 17, 2012)

My issue with it was the corny ending, the corny main character, and the cartoony supporting staff.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

1-The Big Lebowski 
2-Drive
3-True Grit
4-No Country for Old Men
5-Shawshank Redemption 
6-Pineapple Express
7-Children of Men
8-Alien
9-Rocky
10-28 Days Later

Don't think any of these will be near the top


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread should be made so that user's participating, can not see lists made by other users.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 17, 2012)

1. Memento
2. Fight Club
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Star Wars Episode V
5. Endless Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
6. Shawshank Redemption
7. Lost in Translation
8. The Godfather
9. Inception
10. Se7en


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon
3. Re-Animator
4. The Thing From Another World (John Carpenter can suck it)
5. Basic
6. Memento
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. Tucker & Dale Versus Evil
9. Stranger Than Fiction
10. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Soul (Feb 18, 2012)

Pulp Fiction.
 The Godfather II.
 Inception.
 Sherlock Holmes (A Game of Shadows).
 Fight Club.
  007: Casino Royale.
 Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back.
 Scott Pilgrim vs the World.
 LOTR: The Two Towers.
 The Dark Knight.


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2012)

> Don't think any of these will be near the top



Ah ha!  But you did move several into the top 100. 

We now only need 15 more movies to get a few more points for this thing to be wrapped up.


----------



## mali (Feb 19, 2012)

1. The Last Samurai
2. Schinlers list
3. Hotel Rwunda
4. Titanic
5. Never been kissed
6. Shawshank Redemption
7. Bronson
8. How High
9. Friday
10. Half Baked

Boom!


----------



## Dei (Feb 19, 2012)

1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Fight Club
3. LOTR
4. Rear Window
5. Pulp Fiction
6. Dawn of the Dead
7. Drive
8. 28 days later
9. Inglorious Basterds
10. The Social Network


----------



## Reiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> 1. The Shawshank Redemption
> 2. Fight Club
> *3. LOTR*
> 4. Rear Window
> ...



I guess reading OP was too long.


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, can't score your list, Deiboom, because you didn't specify which LotR film you want to include.  Or, if you want to include all three, in which order, and you'd be knocking off your bottom three films. 

And Mali... damn.... those are some shitty films.


----------



## mali (Feb 20, 2012)

Nargh, you just have gay taste.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Seven Samurai
3. Godfather Part II
4. Rashomon
5. Apocalypse Now
6. Amadeus
7. Raise the Red Lantern
8. Vertigo
9. Spirited Away 
10. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, 14 more films need bumping and we're finished.  So close.  Reaching 100 is harder than I thought. 



> 1. Lawrence of Arabia
> 2. Seven Samurai
> 3. Godfather Part II
> 4. Rashomon
> ...



That the film about the guy with like four wives or some shit?  Movie was depressing and just a little bit scary.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 22, 2012)

1. AKIRA
2. Blade Runner
3. Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope
4. Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
5. Star Wars Episode VI: The Return of the Jedi
6. Ghost in the Shell (1995)
7. End of Evangelion 
8. Paprika
9. E.T. 
10. Back to the Future (1985)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2012)

We're almost there!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd imagine we need maybe two or three more lists for a top 100


----------



## martryn (Feb 22, 2012)

Just 12 more films, now.  Looking good.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

I honestly feel if we want accuracy we should get at least 100 more people....

I wonder if I'm allowed to send out mass PMs to random people....

Only one way to find out!


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

> I honestly feel if we want accuracy we should get at least 100 more people....



The number of people isn't as important as the number of movies.  We've got 344 movies nominated on the list, and I'm just trying to narrow it down to the top 100.  Sure, it'd be great if we had a lot more submissions, but the fact of the matter is that we're getting only a few new lists a day, if that.  I want this to finish before the thread itself dies.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

That's true, though wow didn't realize we already had that many movies.

And number of people is important in every good survey, the more people you have the more accurate the results will be.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 23, 2012)

*1. The Godfather (1972)
2. The Godfather II (1974)
3. Taxi Driver (1976)
4. Raging Bull (1980)
5. GoodFellas (1990)
6. Silence of the Lambs (1993)
7. The Pianist (2002)
8. Midnight Express (1978)
9. The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
10. Scent of a Woman (1992)*


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 23, 2012)

1 - Lord of the Rings - The return of the King
2 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - part 2
3 - The Dark Knight
4 - The Lion King
5 - Beauty and the Beast
6 - The Matrix(1)
7 - The Ring(1)
8 - Memoirs of a Geisha
9 - Silence of the Lambs (forgot this one u.u)
10 - Shrek 2


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2012)

Godfather I
Fight Club
Pulp Fiction
Inglorious Basterds
Inception
The Lion King
Rush Hour 2
Intouchables
The Bourne Identity
The Butterfly Effect (with Kutscher)


----------



## tgm2x (Feb 23, 2012)

1. LotR: The Return of the King
2. LotR: The Two Towers
3. LotR: Fellowship of the Ring
4. Pulp Fiction
5. The Dark Knight
6. Star Wars III Revenge of the Sith
7. Underworld
8. X-men First Class
9. Scary Movie
10.300


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

So many movies to choose from......Okay. These may not be my actual top 10 but whatever. I will try to mix it up with movies I have seen a lot and hisorically loved as well as some of my current favorites.

1. Beverly Hills Cop 2
2. Boondock Saints
3. John Q 
4. Blue Streak
5. Man on Fire
6. Take Me Home Tonight
7. Lethal Weapon 4
8. Bad Boys 2
9. Italian Job
10. Rush Hour

Meh......Too many to choose from. I like it but I don't like.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2012)

Dammn people have weird taste up in here. 

#1 Akira
#2 The Shawshanks Redemption
#3 The Usual Suspects
#4 Forrest Gump
#5 Terminator 2
#6 Sword of the Stranger
#7 Lupin the III Castle of Cagliostrio
#8 Lion King
#9 Matrix 1
#10 Cowboy Bebop the Movie


----------



## Superstars (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Godfather [part 2]
2. Sweet Smell of success
3. Giant
4. Hot cat on a tin roof
5. Road to perdition
6. Seven
7. Unforgiven
8. Lion King
9. Beauty and the Beast
10. Heat of the night


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

Have to go ahead and discuss a couple of things after rolling through this thread.

1. Drive sucks. I just watched that last week and it was a shitty movie. Maybe it was because I expected something different but meh...

2. I have either not heard of or seen the majority of the movies I am seeing popping up and probably some that are going to be rated pretty highly.

3. I am both happy and sad that my list has a bunch of movies that will only have 1 vote 

4. Saw a lot of Shawshank Redemption. I considered putting that on my list but too many options. It could certainly rotate in.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

Superstars said:


> 1. Godfather [1-3]
> 2. Sweet Smell of success
> 3. Giant
> 4. Hot cat on a tin roof
> ...



You can't pick a series you have to chose which one was your favorite.

Also the lack of Scott Pilgrim in people's list is disappointing.

And as a reminder you can change your list whenever you want, just message martryn or post in the thread again stating you changed your list.


----------



## DeIdeal (Feb 23, 2012)

Is this thread still open for submissions? If so, here's my list:

1. Spirited Away
2. Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
3. Alien
4. The Matrix
5. Nightmare Before Christmas
6. Blue Velvet
7. Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
8. Star Wreck VI: In the Pirkinning
9. Koroshiyaichi
10. Dune (The 1984 film directed by David Lynch)


I don't really watch movies, and I definitely do not have an actual top 10, so I just listed movies I've liked a lot and watched more than once (as in I didn't list some I've only seen once and liked at the time.) Dune's an exception, but I couldn't bare to leave it out of the list, since I really, really liked it, even though I'm quite sure I wouldn't any more, but I can't bring myself to rewatch it because of that exact same reason.


----------



## Booyal (Feb 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I wonder if I'm allowed to send out mass PMs to random people....
> 
> Only one way to find out!



Here for two reasons...

1. Bioness, your scheme worked. On me at least.

2. In no particular order because of all the movies i love it would be impossible to get the top 10 in order, picking just 10 is already hard enough.

In the Heat of the Night
To Kill a Mockingbird
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
A Beautiful Mind
12 Angry Men
It's a Wonderful Life
Wedding Crashers(Way off amirite.)
Mulan
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs

A couple I know are weirdly random(Wedding Crashers and Mulan), I just felt that they have always been movies that I loved and enjoyed so to pass them up because they're not as thought of or whatever wouldn't be fair to them >_>.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

Superstars said:


> 1. Godfather [1-3]
> *2. Sweet Smell of success*
> 3. Giant
> 4. Hot cat on a tin roof
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

I know martryn is going to just use the order you listed the movies in so it fine.

Also screw what other people think about your movies. Do your own thing, don't let anyone else tell you different....well unless it is me of course.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

This is really tough; I like some movies for different reasons than I like others.

Oh well, I'll give it a shot:


1. Forrest Gump 
2. Sin City
3. The Green Mile
4. King Kong (Peter Jackson version)
5. The Other Guys
6. Tropic Thunder
7. Die Hard
8. Borat
9. Crash
10. The Princess Bride


I can't help but feel like I'm forgetting some, but these are the first movies that came to mind so this'll have to do for now.


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

> Have to go ahead and discuss a couple of things after rolling through this thread.



Dude, your list only had one film that had appeared previously.  Say what you want about people picking Drive for their lists, but seriously... Bad Boyz 2 and Blue Streak made your list of all time favorite films.  You really have no room to talk.

So close to finishing now.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

Finishing! Give a bit more time, must collect more data


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll get my 100 films, and then I'll wait until a day or two passes with no new submissions, and then I'll start going about making a nice presentation for the top 100.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World
2. Kick Ass
3. Iron Man 2
4. The Dark Knight
5. Spiderman 2
6. Spirited Away
7. X-men First Class
8. Star Wars V The Empire Strikes Back
9. Digimon: The Movie
10. The Ice Harvest


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmmm:

1. Godfather
2. Lord of War
3. Blood Diamond
4. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
5. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
6. Avatar
7. Godfather 2
8. Starship Troopers
9. Gangs of New
10. The Departed

Though honestly this could likely be in any order, and Im probably missing some ill think of later


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

> 1. Drive sucks. I just watched that last week and it was a shitty movie. Maybe it was because I expected something different but meh...



Did you expect Fast Five by any chance?


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

I wanted to post and say that the very next film to qualify for the top 100 will give us... the top 100.  I'll keep the floor open for new submissions until the thread starts to go dead again, and then I'll post the results.  The top 5 movies on the list are in constant flux.  It's crazy.


----------



## EraserHead (Feb 23, 2012)

1.Grown Ups
2. Just Go With it
3. Inception
4.American Pie 1
5.The Hangover
6. American Pie 2
7.The Hangover 2
8.American Pie 6
9. Super 8
10. Real Steel


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2012)

As long as Inception isn't anywhere near the top 20, I'll be happy.


----------



## SilverBaller (Feb 23, 2012)

1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Alien
4. The Usual Suspects
5. Godfather 1
6. A Clockwork Orange
7. Kill Bill 1
8. 12 Angry Men
9. Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
10. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> 1. Drive sucks. I just watched that last week and it was a shitty movie. Maybe it was because I expected something different but meh...





Ennoea said:


> Did you expect Fast Five by any chance?





martryn said:


> Dude, your list only had one film that had appeared previously.  Say what you want about people picking Drive for their lists, but seriously... Bad Boyz 2 and Blue Streak made your list of all time favorite films.  You really have no room to talk.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 23, 2012)

So the other day i rewatched The Usual Suspects, haven't seen it in like 7 years but for some reason i listed it as my favourite movie. On the re watch it wasn't shit, but it wasn't anywhere near great either. So I panicked and re watched everything on my list. 

So Martyn i promise this is my final list. 

My original list;


*Spoiler*: __ 




1) The Usual Suspects
2) Groundhog Day
3) Monsters Inc
4) Four Lions
5) Menace to Society
6) The Godfather 2
7) The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
8) The Departed
9) Lock Stock & 2 Smoking Barrels
10) Snatch




My new list;

*1) Groundhog Day*

It just doesn't feel right to list it as my favourite movie because i didn't like the cheesy ending; but i just cant think of anything better. 

*2) Monster Inc*

IMO, easily the best animated movie ever made. Though the Lion King might make it near here when i watch it again. 

*3) Menace II Society*

Found it just as good if not better on the rewatch. Not a lot of technical brilliance there but its probably the most emotional movie i have seen and also one of the most authentic. 

*4) Four Lions*

This one gave me alot of trouble. Could be higher could be lower, not really sure. But its nice that Four is no.4 so ill just leave it at that.

*5) Godfather Part I*

On the rewatch Part I is definitely much much better then part II even though Part II is actually still pretty good. 

*6) The Good, The Bad and the Ugly*

Saw it recently. Spectacular film. Great characters, sublime soundtrack and awesome (and i mean that in the classic sense) explosion. Yes explosion singular, you know which one. 

*7) The Departed*

First time i saw it i thought it was really good. Rewatched it recently and i realized it was truly great. Not perfect; i think it would have been if Scorsese had another 15/20 minutes to play with and flesh out certain side characters, but still pretty damn close. 

*8) Lock Stock & 2 Smoking Barrells*

Its a barrel of laughs and its filled with witty explosive action and incredible visual style. Whats more to be said. 

*9) Snatch*

Same as the above only this one managed to make Charlie Brown unbelievably badass. My problem is i tend to think Lock Stock or Snatch are better then eachother depending on which one i rewatched last. 

*10) Gladiator. *

Epic. An epic told in epic fashion. Pity about all the creepy bits and lack of comedy but still i was blown away.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
2. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
3. Aliens
4. Batman(1989)
5. The Dark Knight
6. Princess Mononoke
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. American Beauty
9. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
10. Groundhog Day

Hard to choose and I haven't seen many of the classics. Will fix that through Netflix.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

martryn said:


> Dude, your list only had one film that had appeared previously.  Say what you want about people picking Drive for their lists, but seriously... Bad Boyz 2 and Blue Streak made your list of all time favorite films.  You really have no room to talk.



I wasn't talking about Drive being on people's list. I know everyone has different tastes. I was just putting in my opinion from the earlier convo in the thread you guys had. 

And Blue Streak and Bad Boyz 2 are really great movies for what they set out to be. Obviously they weren't going to make history by breaking new barries but for action/comedy movies they were both some of the best in their genre.

And I am glad I picked only one movie that appeared previously because it means I don't simply like movies the masses accept as good just because everyone else does. 

And you shouldn't be critiquing anyone either. 



Ennoea said:


> Did you expect Fast Five by any chance?



Not really.

I was thinking there would be some more action. In particular more actual driving. I also thought there would be more dialogue. A lot of the movie was just Gosling staring at shit for no particular reason with nobody saying a word.

It kind of reminded me of the one Twilight movie. I dunno which is was as I was forced to see it but the main girl was all depressed and sitting in a chair and the camera just kept panning around her or something while she does stared and I was thinking "the fuck is this?". Same thing for a lot of Drive. 

Sad too because I actually like Gosling.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 23, 2012)

1.The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
2.The Godfather part 1
3.Princess Mononoke
4.Howl's Moving Castle
5.Spirited Away
6.Inception
7.500 Days of Summer
8.The Others
9.The Silence of the Lambs 
10.Sabrina (With Harrison Ford)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 23, 2012)

1) A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
2) The Lion King
3) Toy Story
4) Napoleon Dynamite
5) The Social Network
6) A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
7) The Dark Knight
8) The Mask
9) Scary Movie 2
10) Kung Pow: Enter the Fist


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 23, 2012)

I wasn't sure I wanted to post, since I've got different taste than everybody. Oh well, as Monty Python would say _...And now for something *completely* different......_


1) Dilwale Dulhania le Jayenge
2) Black Orpheus
3) Blazing Saddles
4) Junglee
5) Blues Brothers
6) The Gay Divorcee
7) Singing in the Rain
8) Gaslight
9) Bringing up Baby
10) No Time For Seargents


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I wasn't talking about Drive being on people's list. I know everyone has different tastes. I was just putting in my opinion from the earlier convo in the thread you guys had.
> 
> And Blue Streak and Bad Boyz 2 are really great movies for what they set out to be. Obviously they weren't going to make history by breaking new barries but for action/comedy movies they were both some of the best in their genre.
> 
> ...



Cyphonjusthasbadtasteshi


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Cyphonjusthasbadtasteshi



Dog you had Borat. You are the last person in here allowed to critique anyone.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2012)

I would rather watch Borat than Blue Streak

:|


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I would rather watch Borat than Blue Streak
> 
> :|



This doesn't surprise me honestly. There isn't a section we both post in where you don't disagree with 99% of what I say. We are like exact opposite ends of the spectrum on pretty much everything.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Dog you had Borat. You are the last person in here allowed to critique anyone.



You not liking Borat just confirms for the bajillionth time that you have bad taste.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Up.
2. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.
3. Copie Conforme.
4. The Artist.
5. The Lives of the Others.
6. There Will Be Blood.
7. Hugo.
8. The Exterminating Angel .
9. Dancer in the Dark.
10. No One Knows About Persian Cats.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> You not liking Borat just confirms for the bajillionth time that you have bad taste.



This reminds me of that pot/kettle thing since you are pretty famous for having bad taste around NF.

Of course we are taking the thread off topic and taste is subjective anyway. Like I said, people are going to like different things.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> This reminds me of that pot/kettle thing since you are pretty famous for having bad taste around NF.



That's what makes it so funny. People joke about my taste being bad, but you actually do me a great favor by reminding people what real bad taste looks like. 



> Of course we are taking the thread off topic and taste is subjective anyway. Like I said, people are going to like different things.



Cyphonstillhasbadtasteshi


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

my taste is kool.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 23, 2012)

#1. Inception
#2. Fight Club
#3. Shawshank Redemption
#4. Slumdog Millionaire
#5. Kung Pow (Saw it as a kid and have put it on a pedestal ever since)
#6. Boondock Saints
#7. City of God
#8. Pulp Fiction
#9. Braveheart
#10. Monty Python Holy Grail



Edited: Added Shawshank Redemption. Can't believe I forgot it. Sorry Dark Knight, you're off the list.


----------



## SpaceMook (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Wall-E
2. The Dark Knight
3. Zombieland
4. Army Of The Dead
5. Lord Of The Rings Return Of The King
6. Inception
7. Godfather
8. Shaun Of The Dead
9. Hot Fuzz
10. Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 23, 2012)

1.The Godfather
2.Princess Mononoke
3.Spirited Away
4.pirates of the carribean: dead mans chest
5.Howls moving Castle (Yeah, I know, im a Miyazaki freak).
6. Inception
7.Star Wars episode 4
8.The Green Hornet
9. Liar Liar
10.Sherlock Holmes ( the 1st one with robert downey jr.)


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel like I rush my list looking at some of these others... seeing one or two I should have added.


----------



## crimsonshade (Feb 23, 2012)

Inception is in there.  Too lazy to remember what the other 9 are and put them in order.


----------



## Flynn (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Achorman: Legend of Ron Burgandy 
2. The Dark Knight
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Sudden Impact
5. Toy Story 3
6. Fight Club
7. Clockwork Orange
8. 12 Angry Men
9.  Lion King
10. Hot Fuzz

Edited:


----------



## Santo (Feb 23, 2012)

Santo's top 10 movies list:
1) Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
2) The Departed
3) Indiana Jones and The Raiders of the Lost Ark
4) Arsenic and Old Lace
5) Back to the Future
6) Up
7) Toy Story
8) The Truman Show
9) Saving Private Ryan
10) Star Trek (2009)

revised: took out pulp fiction, added Up


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I feel like I rush my list looking at some of these others... seeing one or two I should have added.



You are free to change it just make sure martryn knows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

So, how's the list coming?


----------



## Rawri (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Lord of the Rings : Return of the King
2. Godfather 1
3. Letters from Iwo Jima
4. Shawshank Redemption 
5. Gran Torino
6. Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
7. Lord of the Rings : Fellowship of the Ring
8. Scarface
9. Gladiator
10. Borat


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2012)

This is really hard to pin down. I don't really have a set favorite, but right now, these would be it.
1. Jurassic Park
2. The Dark Knight
3. Sonic The Hedgehog The Movie 
4. The Naked Gun
5. Airplane 
6. The Mask
7. Toy Story 3
8. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
9. Digimon Adventure: Our Wargame 
10. Cowboy Bebop Knockin' On Heaven's Door


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 23 (20 members and 3 guests) 		 	 	 		 			, , , , , +, , +, , , , , , , , , , , ,


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 23, 2012)

1.Howl's Moving Castle
2.The Green Hornet
3.The Muppets (2011)
4.Zombieland
5.Toy Story 3
6.Spirited Away
7.Kung Pow
8.Catsoup
9.X-men 1
10. Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## MoldaviteBabyFace (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Spiderman (1)
2. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallow: Part 2
3. Pulp Fiction
4. The Sixth Sense
5. Fight Club
6. Inception
7. The Dark Knight
8. The Shawshank Redemption
9. Memento
10. Titanic


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 23, 2012)

I might be a sucker for these chick flicks too.

1.) *Crash*
2.) Princess Mononoke
3.) Titanic
4.) The Notebook
5.) Slum Dog Millionaire
6.) Sherlock Holmes (A Game of Shadows)
7.) Phone Booth
8.) IP Man
9.) Crazy Stupid Love
10.) IP Man 2

Surprised the bolded is on no list.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2012)

I need to do one of my movie tournaments again. Those were fun. 

This should have been one of them.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Inception
2. The Bourne Identity
3. American History X
4. The Emperors New Groove
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. The Prestige
7. Memento
8. Boyz In the Hood
9. The Shining (Original)
10. Casino


----------



## TheFlash (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Pulp Fiction
2. The Big Lebowski
3. The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
7. Shoot 'em Up
8. No Country For Old Men
9. Monty Python's the Meaning of Life
10. Fight Club

1. When I first saw Pulp Fiction, I thought "this is my favorite movie". When I watched it again recently, I found it still held up.
2. Christ, I must have seen this movie at least ten times....
3. One of the most recent films that can truly be described as an epic.
4. Clint Eastwood's acting, Sergio Leone's direction, and Ennio Morricone providing the greatest original soundtrack in a film, ever, make this an obvious choice.
5. A film that shows you don't need much more than some good talent and a really excellent story to make a great movie.
6. A film based off of my favorite author's magnum opus that manages to fully capture the spirit and surreal glory of the book. What's not to love?
7. I've rarely had more fun watching a movie.
8. Amazing writing, courtesy of the brothers Joel and Ethan Coen, and Javier Bardem delivering the performance of a lifetime.
9. As much as I like Life of Brian and the Holy Grail, this is my favorite Python film, as it manages to add in a layer of dark humor while still being perhaps the most triumphant example of Python's signature surreal, non-sequitur humor that made the group legendary.
10. Just a really fun, really well made movie. Knockout performances from Norton and Pitt help, as does Fincher's fantastic direction.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 23, 2012)

Not much of a cineaste, but I'll give it a shot:

1. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
2. Freaks
3. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. American History X
6. 300
7. A Clockwork Orange
8. Full Metal Jacket
9. Starship Troopers
10. The Room


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2012)

This shall be a difficult list, as I have seen more movies than I can count, but I shall choose ten to be my favorites. The order in which I have listed them is not from most to least favorite, they simply are all equal in my top ten list.

*1:* _Home Alone II_ (it was very close between the first and second films, but I chose the second film because of Tim Curry in a supporting role)
*2:* _The Blues Brothers_ (1980)
*3:* _Alien_ (1979)
*4:* _Terminator 2: Judgement Day_
*5:* _Sleeping Beauty_ (1959)
*6:* _The Lion King_
*7:* _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
*8:* _It's a Wonderful Life_ (1946)
*9:* _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_
*10:* _Star Wars, Episode VI: Return of the Jedi_

*Honorable Mention:* both _Ghostbusters_ films.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This shall be a difficult list, as I have seen more movies than I can count, but I shall choose ten to be my favorites. The order in which I have listed them is not from most to least favorite, they simply are all equal in my top ten list.
> 
> [B]1:[/B] _Home Alone_ and _Home Alone II_ (a tie, as I find both of them to be equally enjoyable and they are remarkably similar in plot)
> *2:* _The Blues Brothers_ (1980)
> ...



You have to pick one of the Home Alones or it will not count. You can't count series as one.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 23, 2012)

1. The Thing
2. Tropic Thunder
3. Superbad
4. Get Him to the Greek
5. Spider-man 2
6. Drag Me to Hell
7. The Matrix
8. Fight Night
9. The Help
10. Kill the Irishman


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Forrest Gump
2. The Lion King (Disney)
3. Mulan (Disney)
4. Pinocchio (Disney)
5. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl 
6. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
7. For a Few Dollars More
8. Once Upon a Time in the West
9. Shrek (DreamWorks) 
10. Braveheart


----------



## jimbob631 (Feb 23, 2012)

Empire Strikes Back
Big Lebowski
Matrix
Return of the King
Do the Right Thing
Lion King
Toy story
Forrest Gump
Malcolm X
Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Deshi Basara (Feb 23, 2012)

*Can't put a number on them.One day i'll like one over the other and back and forth.I'll just list 10 i especially like:

-Inception
-Shutter Island
-Return of the Jedi 
-The Usual Suspects
-Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2
-Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
-Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
-Batman Begins
-The Dark Knight
-Desperado
*


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> 1. The Thing
> 2. Tropic Thunder
> 3. Superbad
> 4. Get Him to the Greek
> ...



You sould clarify what version of The Thing.


----------



## Drums (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Sixth Sense (1999)
2. La vita e' bella (1997)
3. The Gladiator (2000)  
4. I am Sam (2001) 
5. Titanic(1997)
6. Police Academy (1984)
7. Gone with the wind (1939)
8. Catch me if you can(2002) 
9. The Lion King (1994)
10. The Green Mile (1999)


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

> As long as Inception isn't anywhere near the top 20, I'll be happy.



Probably not going to happen. 

I kinda want to neg rep people with absolutely shitty lists.  Like the guy that introduced American Pie: Beta House to the roster.



> I wasn't talking about Drive being on people's list. I know everyone has different tastes. I was just putting in my opinion from the earlier convo in the thread you guys had.



Oh, shit, that was like 8 years ago. 



> And Blue Streak and Bad Boyz 2 are really great movies for what they set out to be. Obviously they weren't going to make history by breaking new barries but for action/comedy movies they were both some of the best in their genre.
> 
> And I am glad I picked only one movie that appeared previously because it means I don't simply like movies the masses accept as good just because everyone else does.
> 
> And you shouldn't be critiquing anyone either.



I like seeing new entries, and the masses aren't always right, but that doesn't change the fact that some movies simply are better that some other movies.  Obviously, your tastes in movies revolves around buddy cop films and action / comedies.  Your entire top 10 list revolves around those.  I wouldn't say that you picked bad films, but just odd films for your top 10 favorite movies of all time since they all are, essentially, more or less the same film within the same genre.  It doesn't show that you lack taste, it shows that you lack variety.  I wouldn't care if someone's favorite food of all time was sushi, but if they wanted to eat sushi every single day...



> Dog you had Borat. You are the last person in here allowed to critique anyone.



It's true.  Even taking all the funny bits of Borat alone, the movie isn't enough to make it anywhere.  It's crazy it's on a list. 

Spacemook: 4. Army Of The Dead?
Not sure what film that is referring to.  This isn't Army of Darkness, is it?  Gonna have to leave it off the rankings until I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Pride & Prejudice
2. Indiana Jones: and the Last Crusade
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. Howl's Moving Castle
5. Treasure Planet
6. The Breakfast Club
7. Star Wars Episode 5: The Empire Strikes Back
8. The Patriot
9. American Beauty
10. Sucker Punch

*list may be subject to change, but for now, it stands


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Martryn: *Changes to my list*

I apologize before hand. It was my fault for really rushing the list and being too influenced by other posts. If it's too much trouble, I understand overlooking it, especially at the home stretch.

*Old List*
1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon
3. Re-Animator
4. The Thing From Another World
5. Basic
6. Memento
7. The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. Tucker & Dale Versus Evil
9. Stranger Than Fiction
10. Shaun of the Dead


*Revised List*
1. Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon
2. How To Be a Serial Killer
3. Re-Animator
4. John Carpenter's In The Mouth of Madness
5. Pan's Labyrinth
6. Basic (Emphasizing just in case, 2003 movie with John Travolta and Samuel L. Jackson)
7. The Thing From Another World
8. Tucker & Dale Versus Evil
9. Stranger Than Fiction (Emphasizing, this is the 2006 Will Ferrell, Emma Thompson movie I mean)
10. Night of the Living Dead (1990 remake - as much as I love the original, I'm a sucker for Tony Todd)

EDIT: Er, just mixed up the number 7 ones on my new and old list. Fixed now. Again, sorry.


----------



## Misao (Feb 23, 2012)

Stalker (1979)
Persona (1966)
There Will Be Blood (2007)
Branded to Kill (1967) 
Pulp Fiction (1994)
Mind Game (2004)
La vita ? bella (1997)
The Pianist (2002)
Dead Poets Society (1989)
Chungking Express (1994)


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

List is complete.  I'll wait until this thread dies down and starts to go inactive again before I tabulate the results.  Lots of movement still within the top 5, and there's a huge tie for that 100th spot, so any movement at the top or the bottom of the list could radically change the results.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 23, 2012)

There ya go.

1. Shutter Island
2. Batman: The Dark Knight
3. Fight Club
4. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
5. Gladiator
6. The Shawshank Redemption
7. No Country for Old Men
8. Monty Python's: The Holy Grail
9. The Hangover
10. Se7en


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
2. Evil Dead II
3. The Thing (1982)
4. Terminator
5. Back to the Future
6. Honey, I Shrunk the Kids
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. The Lion King
9. Die Hard
10. Aliens


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 23, 2012)

Surprised at some of the movie picks.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

martryn said:


> List is complete.  I'll wait until this thread dies down and starts to go inactive again before I tabulate the results.  Lots of movement still within the top 5, and there's a huge tie for that 100th spot, so any movement at the top or the bottom of the list could radically change the results.



After what I did it may be a few days before that happens.

Must gather more data


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Predicting Shawshank and One Flew Over the Cuckoos nest in top 10.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

I either chose the most perfect moment or least perfect moment to update/change my list.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> You have to pick one of the Home Alones or it will not count. You can't count series as one.



I changed it to be only the second film, but I feel that I should mention that there are actually four films in the _Home Alone_ series, although the second two were not even close to the quality of the first two.



Audible Phonetics said:


> Surprised at some of the movie picks.



Which choices, specifically?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I vow not to change my list.



Hope that helps.


----------



## mhasemore (Feb 23, 2012)

1. The Lion King
2. Spirit Stallion of the Cimmarron
3. The Fellowship of the Ring
4. Star Wars Episode VI
5. Star Wars Episode III
6. Dragonheart
7. Avatar
8. Troy
9. Lilo and Stitch
10. Transformers


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

> Surprised at some of the movie picks.



Yeah, no shit.  Me too.  



> After what I did it may be a few days before that happens.
> 
> Must get more data



I hope you realize the vast amount of work this is.  I'm having trouble keeping up. 



> Predicting Shawshank and One Flew Over the Cuckoos nest in top 10.



For one of them... barely.  For the other, not even top 20.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

martryn said:


> I hope you realize the vast amount of work this is.  I'm having trouble keeping up.



Accuracy will shine proudly on you!

Also I kinda have a thing for large sets of data..they make me happy.


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

> I changed it to be only the second film, but I feel that I should mention that there are actually four films in the Home Alone series, although the second two were not even close to the quality of the first two.



You're going to have to link me to your list.  I'm not going back to look for it. 



> Well I vow not to change my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



It does.  Changing lists are harder to do because you're adding, subtracting, and changing scores.  I'm glad I'm doing it the way I am, as that makes it easier, but I know there would be an easier way to do it if I could find my way around a computer easier.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Are you using an Excel spreadsheet? Makes shit like managing lists a lot easier.


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

> Are you using an Excel spreadsheet? Makes shit like managing lists a lot easier.



I am.  The Open Office version of it.  But if I could program, I've already thought of ways to do it more efficiently.  Unfortunately I only know the logic behind programming, and not the language itself.


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> *-*Drive (2011)
> *-*Buried (2010)
> *-*Phone Booth (2002)
> *-*Moon (2009)
> ...



Eyes Wide Shut (1999)

Another change, don't judge me


----------



## Sarry (Feb 23, 2012)

Kinda hard to pick top 10..but these are the ones i can think off for now. 

1-The Godfather
2-The Godfather 2
3-Terminator 1
4-Terminator 2
5- The rock
6- Toy Story 3
7- Fight Club
8- Inception
9- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
10- The Dark knight movies


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarry said:


> 5- Justin Bieber : never say never



Cereal dude?


----------



## pablocco (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Star wars episode V. The empire strikes back
2. The lion king
3. The quiet man
4. Hatari
5. Forrest gump
6. Star wars episode IV. A new hope
7. Indiana jones. Raiders of the lost arc
8. Back to the future
9. Marx brothers. A night at the opera
10. Jurassic park


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

DookieMonster said:


> I might be a sucker for these chick flicks too.
> 
> 1.) *Crash*
> 2.) Princess Mononoke
> ...



Check back a few pages; it was already on my list. 



martryn said:


> I kinda want to neg rep people with absolutely shitty lists.



A lot of the choices are pretty terrible.

But, you know, it's about personal preferrence- not true objective quality.

I'm half-tempted to bump some of my choices down and throw "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" in there somewhere.



> It's true.  Even taking all the funny bits of Borat alone, the movie isn't enough to make it anywhere.  It's crazy it's on a list.



Borat is better than 90% of all movies listed in this thread.

You'd have to be completely devoid of a sense of humor and testicles to not appreciate Sacha Baron Cohen's masterful cinematic achievement.


----------



## Reiden (Feb 23, 2012)

From what I sawestimate, movies that seem quite strong : Godfather, Star Wars V : empire strikes back, LOTR : Return of the king, silence of the lambs, dark knight and maybe fight club


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

I wasn't gonna do a list because I have no idea what my top 10 films are but I'll take a shot:

1. Terminator
2. Brazil
3. Rashomon
4. Godfather: Part I
5. Alien
6. City of God
7. End of Evangelion (I hope this counts)
8. Battle Royale
9. 2001: A Space Odyssey
10. Rear Window


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 23, 2012)

martryn said:


> Oh, shit, that was like 8 years ago.



Yeah I didn't look at post date and had just gotten a PM for this thread last night so I thought maybe it was still pretty fresh. That was my bad for not being specific. 



> Obviously, your tastes in movies revolves around buddy cop films and action / comedies.  Your entire top 10 list revolves around those.  I wouldn't say that you picked bad films, but just odd films for your top 10 favorite movies of all time since they all are, essentially, more or less the same film within the same genre.  It doesn't show that you lack taste, it shows that you lack variety.



Well those 2 genres have a lot of my favorites so I think it makes sense they would make my list. Basically my thoughts were "in general if I walked over to my DVD shelf what movies would I be most likely to watch on an average day?".

Maybe to give a better picture of other movies I considered to add variety:

Shawshank Redemption, The Hurricane, Crash, Remember the Titans, The Dark Knight, Kung Fu Panda, National Treasure (a sucker for this movie for some reason), The Sandlot and Saw (pretty bad acting but loved the other parts of the movie).  

So as you can see there is a mix but they didn't fit the above criteria I mentioned. I love these movies and would certainly watch them. Just not on average as much as my list. 

But I see your point and did consider adding more variety. 



> I wouldn't care if someone's favorite food of all time was sushi, but if they wanted to eat sushi every single day...



My favorite food is probably pizza and I would actually eat that every single day 



> It's true.  Even taking all the funny bits of Borat alone, the movie isn't enough to make it anywhere.  It's crazy it's on a list.



This is why I kind of strayed away form straight up comedies like Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back, Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle, Kung Pow etc.....I think they are better movies when you have people to laugh with or reference the jokes with and standalone don't belong on any lists of "best" movies. 

With Rush Hour, Bad Boys and such you get the action, comedy and (sometimes) pretty good plot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

> Borat is better than 90% of all movies listed in this thread.



Borat was funnier than Ali G that's for sure, but not really good.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Borat was funnier than Ali G that's for sure, but not really good.



That's like saying getting lung cancer is better than getting pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

1. The Matrix
2. Die Hard
3. The Godfather
4. Them!
5. Halloween (1978)
6. Interview with the  Vampire
7. Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
8. Ocean's 11 (1960)
9. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
10. Monty Python & The Holy Grail

Looking at most of my list there are a lot of action movies on there... It's strange since I tend to read sappy books and I really do prefer romantic stuff over action.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Cereal dude?



Hehe, nah..was bored. 

But, I fixed the list.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Borat was funnier than Ali G that's for sure, but not really good.



whatever man Ali G was great

you're too British too enjoy


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Jurassic park
2. Terminator 2
3. Blade trinity 
4. fast five
5. Ace ventura
6. Dumb and Dumber
7. Back to the future
8. Matrix
9. Darknight
10. The Good the bad and the ugly

From 5-10 the list is not that accurate in which ones I prefer but thats what came to mind first. Also worthy mentions are Titanic, Madmax, spiderman 3, toy story 3, the mommy, Lord of the rings and many more that I can't remember.

It will probably change though since this and next year we are getting movies like The hobbit, Amazing spiderman, Superman man of steel, dark knight rises, Jurassic park 4 and a few other worthy movies.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 23, 2012)

10.Mallrats
9.Caddyshack
8.Fightclub
7.Scott Pilgrim vs The World
6.Snatch
5.Southpark-Bigger Longer Uncut
4.Zombieland
3.Observe and Report
2.Super Troopers
1.Clerks


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 23, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 1. Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
> 2. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
> 3. Aliens
> 4. Batman(1989)
> ...


Old list.

New list:

1. Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
2. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
3. Aliens
4. Batman(1989)
5. The Dark Knight
6. Princess Mononoke
7. Silence of the Lambs
8. Alien
9. American Beauty
10. Groundhog Day

Switched LotR: The Two Towers for Alien. American Beauty and Groundhog Day moved down a place each.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Updating my list for the 3rd and final time, taken straight from my Criticker.

*New List:*
1 - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
2 - The Dark Knight
3 - Carlito's Way
4 - The Usual Suspects
5 - Pulp Fiction
6 - Scott Pilgrim vs The World
7 - Casino
8 - Toy Story
9 - Back to the Future
10 - Leon: The Professional


*Old List:*
1- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
2- Carlito's Way
3- The Dark Knight
4- The Usual Suspects
5- Casablanca
5- Scott Pilgrim vs The World
6- Toy Story
7- Casino
8- Taxi Driver
10- Braveheart


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

> But, you know, it's about personal preferrence- not true objective quality.



That's true, and that's what's restraining me.  It's still tough, though. 



> You'd have to be completely devoid of a sense of humor and testicles to not appreciate Sacha Baron Cohen's masterful cinematic achievement.



It was less a scripted movie, with a plot, great acting and cinematography, and set pieces as it was bits and pieces of sketch comedy mixed with reality tv.



> From what I sawestimate, movies that seem quite strong : Godfather, Star Wars V : empire strikes back, LOTR : Return of the king, silence of the lambs, dark knight and maybe fight club



Pretty close to the leaders, that list.



> From 5-10 the list is not that accurate in which ones I prefer but thats what came to mind first.



You'd think your top five would be the inaccurate five.  Holy shit, those are some shitty films for a top 10 list.  Lot's of shitty lists.  I should have expected as much.  Obviously an anime forum and the people who visit it would have shitty tastes in films.  At least there aren't a lot of people with the same shitty tastes to make the entire list look like it's full of shitty films.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 23, 2012)

in no particular order:

1.The godfather part 1 (nothing should need to be said)
2. the godfather part 2 ( same as above)
3. Independence Day ( yes i know a lot of people think it's cheesy but shit.... nostalgia up the ass for me).
4. Aliens ( fucking masterpiece IMO, still one of my favorite horror/monster flicks of all time).
5. Cool Hand Luke ( highly underrated movie IMO)
6. On the waterfront ( one of marlon brando's best appearences IMO)
7. One flew over the cuckoo's nest (Chief..... nuff said)
8. The Dark Knight ( still IMO the best comic book based movie ever made).
9. The Green Mile ( only movie to ever actually make me shed a tear)
10. Forrest Gump. ( classic fucking Tom Hanks movie and IMO my favorite role ever played by him).


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

list is turning out as one would expect. the top films will likely be lotr, star wars, the dark knight, godfather, the lion king and eternal sunshine/shaw shank redemption somewhere in the top 20. those movies are always bread and butters in mass forum movie list.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Forrest Gump isn't classic Tom Hanks.

BIG is classic Tom Hanks.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> list is turning out as one would expect. the top films will likely be lotr, star wars, the dark knight, godfather, the lion king and eternal sunshine/shaw shank redemption somewhere in the top 20. those movies are always bread and butters in mass forum movie list.



I'm more interested in the 11-20 list.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> I'm more interested in the 11-20 list.



it wouldn't be different. it would have the same style of movies naturally.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Forrest Gump isn't classic Tom Hanks.
> 
> BIG is classic Tom Hanks.



this matters because?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

If you have to ask, you'll never know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm very surprised at all the votes for Return of the King. I thought it was generally agreed to be the weakest film of the trilogy.

Then again maybe that's just the Tolkien nerds I hang with. In thri view Fellowship was definitely the best, TTT had things started to go out-of-control and then they cashed in ROTK.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you have to ask, you'll never know.



no I meant why should I care? lol.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 23, 2012)

These are the ones I have enjoyed the most, not necessarily the best

1) The Shawshank Redemption
2) Gladiator
3) The Godfather Part 2 
4) Amadeus
5) Schindler's List
6) Chocolat
7) Terminator 2: Judgment Day
8) The Bridge on the River Kwai
9) Forrest Gump
10) The Queen


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2012)

Lord of the Rings and Star Wars?  Fuck you VBD.  You are wrong.  I have more faith in these guys than that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm more interested in the bottom list scrapers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

prob not gonna be very interesting


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2012)

> I'm very surprised at all the votes for Return of the King. I thought it was generally agreed to be the weakest film of the trilogy.



You had Batman Beyond on your list...  No room to talk.  

And Two Towers was the weakest.  It strayed the most from the book, killed off characters that shouldn't have even been in the film, and changed the personalities of characters that were.



> Lord of the Rings and Star Wars? Fuck you VBD. You are wrong. I have more faith in these guys than that.



What's wrong with either?  The original trilogy was fucking strong, and has had a lasting influence on the movie industry.  George Lucas is like the richest man in Hollywood based almost entirely off of Star Wars.

And the Lord of the Rings films were fucking masterpieces of cinema, with incredible scope.  Three films shot simultaneously.  Return of the King won Best Picture.  It was the top grossing movie of the year, had wide critical acclaim, and almost immediately entered Empire's list of 100 greatest films of all time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 24, 2012)

martryn said:


> You had Batman Beyond on your list...  No room to talk.



I have no problems with ROTK. I was just expressing surprise given the opinions here don't tally with the ones I'm used to hearing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

martryn said:


> What's wrong with either?  The original trilogy was fucking strong, and has had a lasting influence on the movie industry.  George Lucas is like the richest man in Hollywood based almost entirely off of Star Wars.
> 
> And the Lord of the Rings films were fucking masterpieces of cinema, with incredible scope.  Three films shot simultaneously.  Return of the King won Best Picture.  It was the top grossing movie of the year, had wide critical acclaim, and almost immediately entered Empire's list of 100 greatest films of all time.



I don't have a problem with either trilogy (not counting the darth maul crap), but those are pretty poor points.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Batman: The Dark Knight
Avatar
The King's Speech
Star Wars: a new hope
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Johnny English
Pirates of the caribbean: the curse of the black pearl
Shrek
ET
Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## "The Doc" (Feb 24, 2012)

here we go

1. Waking Life
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Fight Club
4. Count of Monte Cristo (1954)
5. Reservoir Dogs
6. Gattaca
7. A Clockwork Orane
8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
9. A Court Jester
10. Requiem for a Dream

i base fight club at number three based on first time seeing it, awesome movie, doesn't have nearly the same measure the 2nd, 3rd so fourth and so fourth as it did the first but i still like it all the same


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2012)

> I don't have a problem with either trilogy (not counting the darth maul crap), but those are pretty poor points.



Well, yeah, the George Lucas bit and the Best Picture bit.  But the original trilogy was amazing as evidenced by its lasting influence.  The story itself was pretty standard fare for pulp adventures, the special effects were on par with what else was out there at the time, and the acting wasn't anything to look twice at, but the environment and the world, the actual universe that Star Wars is set in.  

For example, take the opening scene of A New Hope.  You've got one ship overtaking and capturing a second ship.  Nothing special there.  But the way that scene was shot.  You've got the tiny ship, nothing special about it's design, soaring through space, firing back at its pursuers.  Then... massive star destroyer.  The thing looked incredibly intimidating, like a massive air craft carrier in space about to collide with a small schooner.  And it went on for EVER!  Iconic!  It's been done before, but never in such a fashion.  

The entire original trilogy was full of cliches like that, but they all felt like they fit in the story perfectly.  No other series, no other franchise, could have pulled it off better.  I mean, the tough as nails princess, the likeable scoundrel, the farm boy with a destiny...  All been done before, never done better than Star Wars.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z33-qOXOWS4[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously, though, look at how fucking awesome this is.  These two ships are going roughly the same speed.  How quickly does the small rebel vessel cross the screen, and how fucking long does it take the star destroyer?  You are immediately conveyed a lot of information about this story and it sets the tone of how immensely powerful the empire actually is.  Brilliant.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Feb 24, 2012)

The Godfather
Batman: The Dark Knight
The Godfather Part 2
Tin Tin
Avatar
Drive
Sin City
Independence Day
Piranha 
Speed


----------



## Javs (Feb 24, 2012)

1. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Prince of Egypt
4. A.I.
5. The Iron Giant
6. Toy Story 3
7. The Dark Knight
8. Forrest Gump
9. Spirited Away
10. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

> whatever man Ali G was great
> 
> you're too British too enjoy



I'm British, I'm a Paki and I live In Bradford. If I don't get Ali G then noone does


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

As long as James Cameron's Avatar isn't anywhere up there, I couldn't care less about the outcome.


----------



## Epyon (Feb 24, 2012)

Serenity
X-Men: First Class
Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
Godfather
Sherlock Holmes
Inception
Matrix
Fight Club


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2012)

> As long as James Cameron's Avatar isn't anywhere up there



It's on the list, but it's not even close to being near the top.



> Serenity
> X-Men: First Class
> Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
> Godfather
> ...



Not scoring a list with only 8 films on it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Then I can sleep easily tonight.

Not that I have much room to judge, but alas.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't want to sound like a douche who critcises other's tastes but neevr thought I'd see I am Legend on someone's list:/


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2012)

there are quite a few lists and selections that get that reaction out of me.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 24, 2012)

1. Back to the Future II
2. Coming to America
3. Tommy Boy
4. The Matrix
5. Scott Pilgrim vs The World
6. Black Swan
7. Super
8. Rumble in the Bronx
9. Taken
10. Big Daddy


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

A lot of peoples lists got that reaction from me.  I am no movie critic by any means, but some peoples choices really show their age.


----------



## Rawri (Feb 24, 2012)

I would like to make a change!



Rawri said:


> 1. Lord of the Rings : Return of the King
> 2. Godfather 1
> 3. Letters from Iwo Jima
> 4. Shawshank Redemption
> ...



New list: 

1. Lord of the Rings : Return of the King
2. Godfather 1
3. Letters from Iwo Jima
4. The Usual Suspects
5. Shawshank Redemption 
6. Gran Torino
7. Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
8. Lord of the Rings : Fellowship of the Ring
9. Scarface
10. Gladiator

Completely forgot The Usual Suspects Final list now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't want to sound like a douche who critcises other's tastes but neevr thought I'd see I am Legend on someone's list:/



It's seeing Piranha in here that made me lul.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't want to sound like a douche who critcises other's tastes but neevr thought I'd see I am Legend on someone's list:/



Was it that bad? I'll admit I kinda rushed but still


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

I question every list that doesn't have "How To Be A Serial Killer."


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2012)

> I don't want to sound like a douche who critcises other's tastes but neevr thought I'd see I am Legend on someone's list:/



As Will Smith movies go, it's better than Independence Day. 



> I am no movie critic by any means, but some peoples choices really show their age.



Definitely.  You can almost tell a member's join date by their movie selections.



> I question every list that doesn't have "How To Be A Serial Killer."



Haven't seen it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't agree with the notion that I am Legend is better than Independence Day.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

Independence Day set new movie standards as far as graphics and computer technology advancement.  It was the Inception of its day.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Independence Day set new movie standards as far as graphics and computer technology advancement.  It was the Inception of its day.



Independence Day did not set any new standards for computer technology, and neither did Inception.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Independence Day did not set any new standards for computer technology, and neither did Inception.



lol yes it did..as did inception..Visually.

I mean you rebuff that as a fact when really that is your opinion.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

Do some research on Independence Day.



> A then-record 3,000-plus special effects shots would ultimately be required for the film.INDEPENDENCE DAY contains more than 500 effects shots, combining computer generated imagery, digital compositing, digital matte paintings, and traditional miniature model effects, among other techniques. The sheer amount of effects shots makes it the biggest effects film of the 1990's.[


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> lol yes it did..as did inception..Visually.


Elaborate. Considering the movie came out two years ago, I seriously question how much proof you have of its "influence". 



> I mean you rebuff that as a fact when really that is your opinion.


 No...I rebuffed it as my opinion, if anything you inferred it was a fact. 

And by the way, you didn't even back it up. 



Audible Phonetics said:


> Do some research on Independence Day.


Gahaha, that's your research? How does that supplement your initial statement in the slightest?




> A then-record 3,000-plus special effects shots would ultimately be required for the film.INDEPENDENCE DAY contains more than 500 effects shots, combining computer generated imagery, digital compositing, digital matte paintings, and traditional miniature model effects, among other techniques. The sheer amount of effects shots makes it the biggest effects film of the 1990's.[



How does that "set" new standards? It just means there was a ton of special effects (duh??), that doesn't mean that they innovated or greatly changed anything. Furthermore, Independence Day and Inception have nothing in common other then being summer block busters, visually they are not even similar. Wouldn't Avatar match your point a lot better than Inception ? They don't even use the same computer technology.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 24, 2012)

I Am Legend wasn't a bad movie. It was alright.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Elaborate. Considering the movie came out two years ago, I seriously question how much proof you have of its "influence".
> 
> No...I rebuffed it as my opinion, if anything you inferred it was a fact.
> 
> ...



I said independence day was the inception of today. Never said they used the same technology.  My argument still stands.

While the technology wasn't new, it was used in ways that wasn't done before, which is what made independence day such a blockbuster.  It used more technology than any other movie in the 90s.  It was different and refreshing and cutting edge.  No other movie in the 90s visually looked as good as independence day ..fact...

That is fine you can use Avatar as an example.  But I mean its pretty common knowledge among movie critics that Independence Day set a new standard in effects, and sound.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I said independence day was the inception of today. Never said they used the same technology.  My argument still stands.


But that doesn't make any sense. What exactly is Inception today? That's as ambiguous as saying Cool Hand Luke is the Ghost Rider 2 of yesterday. I don't see what connection you're trying to make. 



> While the technology wasn't new, it was used in ways that wasn't done before,


I'm sure it was considering how many shots were taken, but I doubt it changed the way every one thought. It caused Hollywood to make a few rip offs of the movie, but I have never seen any evidence of editers and computer scientist stealing a lot from Independence Day.




> No other movie in the 90s visually looked as good as independence day ..fact...



That's actually an opinion, and if you're being serious, I could name a bunch of movies that I think look visually look better than Independence Day from before the 90s and before it. If you're talking strictly CGI, then Jurassic Park alone has aged better (which actually did do major innovations in CGI technology) as has Beauty And the Beast.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> But that doesn't make any sense. What exactly is Inception today? That's as ambiguous as saying Cool Hand Luke is the Ghost Rider 2 of yesterday. I don't see what connection you're trying to make.
> 
> I'm sure it was considering how many shots were taken, but I doubt it changed the way every one thought. It caused Hollywood to make a few rip offs of the movie, but I have never seen any evidence of editers and computer scientist stealing a lot from Independence Day.
> 
> ...



Again the movies you "name" as better is strictly your opinion.  Though I'll agree JP was a great movie and innovator.  

Also you completely took out of context what I was saying.  I never said movie Directors bit off of Independence Day.  But Independence Day set new standards for what action effects would be going forward.  It was a huge box office for its time.  It also won an academy award for its action sequences an special effects..


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Again the movies you "name" as better is strictly your opinion.


As is you claiming that no movie looked as good as Independence Day, so this reply is rather frivolous.   



> Also you completely took out of context what I was saying.  I never said movie Directors bit off of Independence Day.  But Independence Day set new standards for what action effects would be going forward.


What standard is that?



> It was a huge box office for its time.


I really can't tell if you're being serious.

Are you actually telling me, in a section where most people are adults, that Independence Day is a box office hit? As if I was living under a rock in the stone age years of 1996? That is just pretentious.

Anyway, I have no idea what relevance it being a huge box office draw has. Obviously it was the biggest movie of that summer in terms of financial gains. If this was your point from the beginning, then why would you even say anything so obvious?  Furthermore, how does that even demonstrate quality?

 It was impactful financially, but I don't get how it set new standards, that is the point that I am stuck on. What standards did it set? 



> It also won an academy award for its action sequences.



So?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

You really do not get what I mean by standard, and you call me pretentious


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> You really do not get what I mean by standard,


Apparently, seeing as how I've asked you to elaborate (which you blatantly chose not too in this post, and rather you decided to put in a cocky reply in order to make me look stupid, since I guess the discussion on all time classics like Independence Day has to become personal). I'm not going to say that I was being "nice" in my prior post (I'm too lazy to re-read them), but at the very least put some substance in your replies, other wise don't reply at all. 



> and you call me pretentious



I'm not sure what the two would have to do with each other. If you're implying that I am pretentious because I don't understand one of your points, then that tells me that you're probably not sure what that word means. Being pretentious has nothing to do with lack of knowledge or a miscommunication.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not suggesting you are being pretentious because of your alleged ignorance, but rather you'd pretend to be ignorant to what I meant by "standard" in an effort to make any validity in the point I was making look baseless, on the pretense, "you don't understand".  I was laughing you called me pretentious because it is so far from the truth.  I really am not.  You should know that first hand seeing we frequent the same threads...lol

The and was separating two thoughts they are not related.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think you're a pretentious person, and my statement was "that is just pretentious", as in your statement. I don't think it is necessarily to make claims or point out very obvious facts like Independence Day was a hit (it also irks me that you keep saying back in the day, it is not _that_ old, not like no one here remembers it).

I'm not going to bother debating about whether you are pretentious or not or what ever. But back to the topic, what standards did it set? Be more specific. I don't really care what movie critics say (it is not like being a movie critic requires any skill or talent, and I probably know more about them than most) in less they themselves are being specific.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2012)

I meant it set a new standard for a "bam bam shoot em up" gltizy show casing of sound/visual effects.  Movies after that imitated Independence day, not in Plot, but in the audio/visual category.  It set a new standard.  

Trust me half the posters who posted movies in this thread are 18 yrs and younger which means Independence Day came out when they were barely older than toddlers.   I was only 11 years old, when it first came out so even in retrospect I didn't understand its visual/audial impact.  I just knew even at that age I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2012)

Inception had some class, had a great soundtrack, set a good tone throughout the film, and was a real thinker.  It also had some amazing special effects.  

Independence Day was cheesy.  It had some memorable moments in it, sure, but they defeated the aliens using a computer virus and a stolen alien space ship they shouldn't have been able to fly.  Completely retarded.  All the characters were lame stereotypes, completely two-dimensional.  And what passes as dialogue in the film was pure Hollywood drivel, most of all the president's retarded speech.

Bleh!  I saw the movie when I was 17 and even back then I thought it was lame.  Guess I have higher standards.



> when it first came out so even in retrospect I didn't understand its visual/audial impact. I just knew even at that age I've never seen anything like it.



You hadn't seen Star Wars at the age of 11?  Are your parents ignorant, or just cruel?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't see A New Hope until I was 13 or 14.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 24, 2012)

martryn said:


> Inception had some class, had a great soundtrack, set a good tone throughout the film, and was a real thinker.  It also had some amazing special effects.
> 
> Independence Day was cheesy.  It had some memorable moments in it, sure, but they defeated the aliens using a computer virus and a stolen alien space ship they shouldn't have been able to fly.  Completely retarded.  All the characters were lame stereotypes, completely two-dimensional.  And what passes as dialogue in the film was pure Hollywood drivel, most of all the president's retarded speech.
> 
> Bleh!  I saw the movie when I was 17 and even back then I thought it was lame.  Guess I have higher standards.


ID is movie that no one should take seriously. It's not a bad movie, really, think of it as a B-Movie with a high budget.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2012)

People who put the Dark Knight or Inception in their top 10 lists have no idea about cinema or havent watched enough films. I know I am being harsh but thats just the way it is.
The only Nolan's film qualified to be in top 10 lists is Memento.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2012)

You could say the same for someone who puts Kill Bill and American History X in their top ten. ZING!!!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hahaha no                          .


----------



## Last shinobi (Feb 24, 2012)

The Godfather: part 1
Serbian film
Scarface (1983)
Trainspotting
Vanilla Sky
Mr.Nobody
Batman - The Dark Knight
Hidalgo
Cidade de deus
Tropa de elite


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

And here I'm sitting wondering that I don't remember Inception having good effects whatsoever


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> -Drive (2011)
> -Buried (2010)
> -Phone Booth (2002)
> -Moon (2009)
> ...



*-*Drive (2011)
*-*The Game (1997)
*-*The Machinist (2004)
*-*Moon (2009)
*-*Pi (1998)
*-*Fight Club (1999)
*-*A Beautiful Mind (2001)
*-*Eyes Wide Shut (1999)
*-*Blue Valentine (2010)
*-*The Prestige (2006)

*Honorable Mention: *
The Gods Must Be Crazy (1981)

Really satisfy with this list


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

I feel like I should add Adaptation to my list but forget it. What is done is done I guess.


----------



## Reiden (Feb 24, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> People who put the Dark Knight or Inception in their top 10 lists have no idea about cinema or havent watched enough films. I know I am being harsh but thats just the way it is.
> The only Nolan's film qualified to be in top 10 lists is Memento.



Name of the thread : NF's Favorite Movie

Not name of the thread : NF's Best Movie or NF's impact on cinema movie


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 24, 2012)

Fresh Prince of Bel Air > Independence Day + I Am Legend. 

Come at me bros.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel Air > Independence Day + I Am Legend.
> 
> Come at me bros.



That's not a movie, though its true.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's not a movie, though its true.



It is good enough that it doesn't have to be


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel Air > Independence Day + *I Am Legend*.
> 
> Come at me bros.



I haven't watched the bolded but I support the rest.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 25, 2012)

.

Ohhhh God these lists!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

Independence Day is terrible.  Only a child would enjoy it.  If anyone listed it in their top 10 they either don't watch a lot of movies or they haven't seen it in 15 years.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Or they like it.


----------



## Briella (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, I'm really the romantic\comedy type...

My list;


*Spoiler*: __ 





#1 - The Hangover 
#2 - The Hangover _pt. 2._ 
#3 - Titanic 
#4 - A Walk To Remember _(...don't judge me)._
#5 - Just Go With It _(...still laughing my ass off). _
#6 - Friends With Benefits 
#7 - The Notebook 
#8 - Avatar 
#9 - The Karate Kid
#10 - The Proposal


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Out of all those you scratched out The Karate Kid?


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2012)

She's probably a 15 year old future sorority girl.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 25, 2012)

1-   Bladerunner
2-   GATACA
3-   Requiem For a dream
4-   Lord of war
5-   Starship Trooper
6-   Hero
7-   American Beauty
8-   Shutter Island
9-   Fight Club
10- Pulp Fiction


----------



## Briella (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Out of all those you scratched out The Karate Kid?



It's sort of cheesy. Hey, just because I scratched it doesn't mean that it's _not_ on the list. You do know that, right?



martryn said:


> She's probably a 15 year old future sorority girl.



Hey, you're right.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm just sayin', both versions of that movie are better than everything else on your list (save arguably for Titanic) and it's the scratched out one.


----------



## Briella (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm just sayin', both versions of that movie are better than everything else on your list (save arguably for Titanic) and it's the scratched out one.



That's your opinion. You don't like romantic movies or comedies, _okay_.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Not trying to attack you, but I like both of those. For example, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is both, and is unanimously loved around here.


----------



## Briella (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Not trying to attack you, but I like both of those. For example, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is both, and is unanimously loved around here.



Oh. Well... You don't like the movies that I like, then. Well, besides Titanic and TKK.  Euh, it's okay.


----------



## Reiden (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Not trying to attack you, but I like both of those. For example, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is both, and is unanimously loved around here.



unanimously might be too strong


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2012)

Is my list any good?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol sorry I mentioned I Am Legend Masterpiece, it's just that film and I don't get along.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Reiden said:


> unanimously might be too strong


I've never seen anyone in this section knock it; just praise it.


----------



## Reiden (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I've never seen anyone in this section knock it; just praise it.



Well I will not say it is a bad movie, but I find it too much overated. So I don't knock it, but I'm not praising it either.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

then you can gtfo

Fair enough.


----------



## Varg (Feb 25, 2012)

1 apocalypse now
2 dr strangelove
3 Leon the professional
4 The big lebowski
5 taxi driver
6 Snatch
7 seventh seal
8 life is beautiful 
9 memories of murder
10 pan's labyrinthe/ In Bruges   what? i had a hard time  deciding between them


----------



## DeadNinjaWalking (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Beaverly Hills cop ( 1st movie)
2. LOTR: Fellowship ( 1st movie )
3. The Naked gun (1st movie)
4. Identity
5. The butterfly effect
6. Monty python and the holy grail
7. The green mile
8. Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets ( 2nd movie)
9. Life (1999)
10.Pulp Fiction

Well... i hope its somewhat accurate


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol sorry I mentioned I Am Legend Masterpiece, it's just that film and I don't get along.


Made a new list 


Masterpiece said:


> *-*Drive (2011)
> *-*The Game (1997)
> *-*The Machinist (2004)
> *-*Moon (2009)
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Great List


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2012)

> Hey, you're right.



Don't join a sorority.  Sororities are for sluts.  Unless you're already a slut.  And then, my PM box is over there, you can send a picture of your tits at your leisure.  I swear I won't jerk off to them until after Lent. 



> Not trying to attack you, but I like both of those. For example, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is both, and is unanimously loved around here.



I didn't much care for it.  Thought it was just a bunch of hipster bullshit, but without a good soundtrack.  And I think that the Hangover was a good movie.  Better than the Karate Kid.  Not that either should be on a top 10 list, but I could see The Hangover squeezing onto the bottom of a list. 



> i had a hard time deciding between them



But decide you must.  I guess I'll score your top 9, but I'm not scoring the bottom two. 

There are 6 movies barely on the list, and 9 more on the cusp.  Really there are dozens of movies that, if voted on properly, could move onto the list and knock a film off.


----------



## faithless (Feb 25, 2012)

_1._ Into The Wild
_2._ The Godfather
_3._ Shawshank Redemption
_4._ Titanic
_5._ Breakfast Club
_6._ The Patriot
_7._ Love Actually
_8._ Forrest Gump
_9._ Sweeney Todd
_10._ Braveheart

I love to make my favourite movie lists, because they always differ.

EDIT: removed Harry Potter and LOTR, because they're series.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

I prefer both Karate Kid films to The Hangover. And anything can be on a personal top ten list. Different movies impact people in different ways. :|

Even if they do have bizarre choices...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't see how ESOSM is hipster bullshit

I think people just like to throw that term around for movies made around this decade if they didn't like them but other people did.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Hipster and pretentious, two terms misused to death.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Someone give an example of a film they would call pretentious, and one they would call hipster.


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2012)

Yuusuke, you listed Harry Potter as your second film.  And Lord of the Rings as your sixth.  Obviously those are film series, not stand alone movies.  Read the OP, please.  Holy shit. 



> I don't see how ESOSM is hipster bullshit
> 
> I think people just like to throw that term around for movies made around this decade if they didn't like them but other people did.



Nope.  Pretty much a hipster film.  Fits in most definitions of hipster films.  



			
				Random definition of hipster films I found: said:
			
		

> All of this is reflected in hipster film. The following films fall into a strict paradigm. They appeal to late teens and early 20-somethings. The girls are quirky, weird, aloof, and usually not as in love with the boy as the boy is with them. In turn, the male leads are hyper-sensitive and overly emotional. They have blunt, sarcastic sidekicks. There's usually a scene at a record store or thrift shop. There could be weird camera work with an impromptu zine kind of feel. Maybe overuse of the jump cut, cut to, or voice-over.



I haven't seen the movie in a while, but I'm pretty sure that you can check off a lot of those characteristics.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

^^Not kidding there are Korean Drama's with those things in it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

It's Charlie Kaufman. That's pretty much the definition of being a hipster film.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 25, 2012)

The Hangover > The Karate Kid. KK was cheesy and pretty boring to me.

Eternal Sunshine was overrated as well.


----------



## martryn (Feb 26, 2012)

> ^^Not kidding there are Korean Drama's with those things in it.



Have you seen the way Asian kids dress over there?  Everyone is a hipster.  



> The Hangover > The Karate Kid. KK was cheesy and pretty boring to me.



Karate Kid was cool when you were 12 and hadn't seen what real martial arts films were all about.  I mean, almost no one in those films actually knew or practiced karate.  It seemed as if they didn't consult _anyone_ before filming that thing.  Hell, the recent Jackie Chan version was better, and they were doing kung-fu.


----------



## martryn (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, I've stopped taking submissions, and will now begin posting the results.  I plan on doing this in separate threads with a full write-up of the films.  We'll see how it works.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Good luck man.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2012)

martryn said:


> Ok, I've stopped taking submissions, and will now begin posting the results.  I plan on doing this in separate threads with a full write-up of the films.  We'll see how it works.



Might want to remove that link in your signature then.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark Knight
Kingdom of Heaven
Book of Eli
Saving Private Ryan
The Myth (Jackie Chan)
Ip Man 1
Fight Club
Pearl Harbor 
Children of Heaven (Iranian Movies) 
The Matrix


----------



## martryn (Feb 26, 2012)

Compiling the list is taking a while.  Might be a few days before I have my first set of write-ups.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 27, 2012)

And my final spot goes to


TRUE GRIT


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2012)

1 - *The Wizard of Oz*
2 - *Jaws*
3 - *Terminator 2*
4 - *Alien*
5 - *Aliens*
6 - *Predator*
7 - *The Goonies*
8 - *Night of the Living Dead (1990 Tom Savini Remake)*
9 - *Star Wars: Return of the Jedi*
10 - *Following*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Jotun has some strange ideas.


----------



## martryn (Feb 28, 2012)

He definitely likes a certain type of movie.  Unfortunately, thread is closed.  I have managed to rank movies 100-60something, but I haven't got a type up for those yet.  Process is being made, one hour at a time.  Just bear with me.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Feb 28, 2012)

Better check my messages next time 
Ehh maybe i will participate in the next project (if you are planning to do one)
Nevertheless i'm looking forward to the results. Cheers


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

He said next he'll be doing specific genres, or something of that nature.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I could do one, because I have nothing but free time.


What do I need to do?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 28, 2012)

Television shows


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't watched enough television for that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Television shows


1.  Sherlock
2.  ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 28, 2012)

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Television is soooooooo 2011.


People still watch that thing?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2012)

I turn my TV on maybe twice a week.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Psh, everyone just downloads them.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2012)

Scarface
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
The Matrix
Departed
Ocean's Eleven
Pirates of the Carribean: Dead Man's Chest
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Halloween (1978 orginal)
Friday the 13th II
Titanic


----------



## WheresFooF (Mar 2, 2012)

#1 Nightmare Before Christmas
#2 The Family Man
#3 The Pursuit of Happiness
#4 The Negotiator 
#5 The Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
#6 The Dark Knight
#7 The Bourne Ultimatum
#8 Walk Hard
#9 Minority Report
#10 Spirited Away


----------



## Reiden (Mar 5, 2012)

martryn said:


> I have managed to rank movies 100-60something, but I haven't got a type up for those yet.  Process is being made, one hour at a time.  Just bear with me.



How is it going? Making good progress?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, where the fuck is the thread mane?


----------



## martryn (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, shit, forgot about this thread.  I've been playing too much MW3.  Haven't been on the computer lately.  Yeah, I'll finish up tomorrow.  Promise.  And then I'll start posting in a separate thread.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 6, 2012)

- The Thing (Carpenter)
- Princess Mononoke
- I Saw The Devil
- Blood Diamond
- Sin City
- The Dark Knight
- Die Hard
- The Departed
- The Fellowship of the Ring
- Apocalypto 

So many more I could list, but...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Top 10 list will probably look something like this, if I know NF (And I know NF):

1. 2001
2. Moon
3. Mission Impossible 1
4. Lion King
5. The Matrix III
6. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Godfather II
8. Toy Story III
9. Shrek
10. Cinderella


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

^And zero tits CMX.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

The Matrix 3? Thats a surprise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, it's NF style. Pick the weirdest, shittiest movies you possibly can, pepper it with some good stuff, and run!


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 8, 2012)

martryn taking his sweet ass time.


----------



## martryn (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah.  I know.  I'm in a weird place right now.  Not in a huge rush.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Send me the spreadsheet.


I'll take it from here.


----------



## martryn (Mar 9, 2012)

> Send me the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> I'll take it from here.



Ask again tonight.  It's the weekend.  I might finish it tonight.  Not really feeling motivated right now, but maybe later.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2012)

Fuck!!!

How could I not only forget about Moon, but also SUNSHINE?!

Sunshine was just too awesome for the list, I guess.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> 10.Mallrats
> 9.Caddyshack
> 8.Fightclub
> 7.Scott Pilgrim vs The World
> ...



I guess because the program can't read it or whatever 

 1.Clerks 
 2.Super Troopers 
 3.Observe and Report 
 4.Zombieland 
 5.Southpark-Bigger Longer Uncut 
 6.Snatch 
 7.Scott Pilgrim vs The World 
 8.Fightclub 
 9.Caddyshack 
10.Mallrats


----------

